#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-31
<AndyFitz> http://brisgeek.com/fonts/ubuntu-title.otf     source: http://brisgeek.com/fonts/ubuntu-title.sfd
<AndyFitz> the newest revision of the ubuntu-title font for derivative logos...
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-11-02
<onkarshinde> I want to propose an idea for artwork.
<onkarshinde> is anyone listening?
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-11-03
<derek[] > later
<onkarshinde> I want to propose an idea if anyone is interested in listening.
<onkarshinde> anybody listening?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-30
<freeflying> hi all, do you have artwork of edgy?
<klepas> hello freeflying
<klepas> elaborate on your question
<freeflying> klepas: hi, just back  :)
<freeflying> klepas: I need the picture of edgy( six persons)
<freeflying> klepas: I'd enlarge this picture to 150x120cm
<fschoep> Good morning everyone
<klepas> moin
<fschoep> HiddenWolf: ping
<HiddenWolf> fschoep: good morning
<fschoep> HiddenWolf: shall we PM for a while?
<lapo> hi
<troy_s> hello everyone.
<troy_s> hope all is well.
<troy_s> msikma -- i plan on uploading two or three potential palettes today.
<msikma> troy_s: hey Troy
<msikma> I hope you're aiming those palettes to be a bit more playful than just plain brown.
<frandavid100> hi people
<troy_s> msikma -- they are _real_ palettes -- with full colour spectrum.  not monochromatic palettes.
<troy_s> all from professional design bibles.
<msikma> troy_s: great! I can't wait to see them.
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-31
<lapo> yo
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-11-01
<Viper550> As I wait for work on Feisty to begin, I'm going to be sharing my desktops with you once in awhile
<klepas> ping imbrandon
<fschoep> good evening
<fschoep> troy_s: ping?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-11-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<frandavid100> hi again
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-11-03
<nils_> anyone here know where gnome-theme-manager stores selected theme and such?
<kwwii> nils_: files installed locally should be in something like .gnome in your home
<kwwii> I would guess
* kwwii uses kde, but the general mechanism is the same, I guess
<nils_> I looked at .gnome
<nils_> can't find any theme settings
<nils_> all of the theme files are in .themes of course
<kwwii> hrm, then it is beyond me...sorry
<nils_> doh
<kwwii> I do not even have gnome installed
<nils_> I can't log in now
<nils_> my user is crashed, because gnome-theme-manager crashed the theme
<lapo> hi
<coz_> hello all
<frandavid100> hi guys!
<coz_> hello all
<Viper550> I personally think that 7.04 should have a clear and professional look to it
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-11-04
<klepas> moin
<frandavid100> hi guys!
<frandavid100> hi
<frandavid100> can you guys check this icon for the spellcheck button?
<frandavid100> http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/285d12g88818c1g727fd88d22fn7d6d5/
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-11-05
<DanaG> hmm, what I'm looking for: a Metacity theme that actually matches the Human GTK theme.
<DanaG> The Human metacity theme is not close enough, for my tastes at least.
<klepas> DanaG: one site
<klepas> http://www.gnome-look.org
<DanaG> I've looked, but I haven't found anything 'just right'
<klepas> check out Murrine and Candido
<klepas> while you're at it you might even switch to their respective gtk themes and engines
<DanaG> eeh, it's the Ubuntulooks GTK theme that I like.
<DanaG> Though, if I could get the old Clearlooks with the new orange, that would be nice too.
<DanaG> I think it's actually the GTK theme that's setting the Metacity theme's colors.
<klepas> you can edit the gtkrc files in the themes
<klepas> for whatever colours you want
<DanaG> oh, good point there...
<DanaG> but which entry is it?
<DanaG> s/entry/definition/ (or whatever you call it)
<klepas> that, i don't know :o)
<klepas> use a desktop colour picker to find out what it is you want to edit
<klepas> and then find that hex entry in the file
<DanaG> The metacity theme is a gradient, so it'd be tricky.
<klepas> that would be an image then
<klepas> open it up in gimp and edit it :)
<DanaG> There aren't any pixmaps of any type I can recognize.
<klepas> then it must be a cairo thing
<DanaG> Yeah.
<klepas> all down in the metacity configuration file
<Entity411> hello
<troy_s> greetz trae
<Trae> howdy
<Trae> man
<Trae> I've been having some bad computer days
<Trae> heh
<Trae> @%@%$% boxes are dying on me left and right
<kwwii> howdy from sunny california
<BHSPitLappy> howdy is our word! -Texas
<troy_s> how goes mv kwwii?
<kwwii> howdy troy_s
<kwwii> good, good...enjoying the UDS as best as possible
<troy_s> as best as possible?
<kwwii> troy_s: how are things with you?
<troy_s> busy as feck.
<kwwii> I was kinda sad to see that no ubuntu artwork people came here
<kwwii> troy_s: hehe, better too much work than too little :-)
<troy_s> hasn't been my experience of late.
<troy_s> ;)
<somerville32> Hi :)
<troy_s> kwwii anything new on the table?
<troy_s> hi somerville32
<somerville32> Do you guys know who is doing Xubuntu artwork?
<troy_s> yes
<troy_s> josef mak
<somerville32> Is he here? :] 
<troy_s> no, but you can reach him via his launchpad email
<somerville32> Alrighty. Thanks :] 
<troy_s> np
<kwwii> troy_s: not too much, I was hoping on perfecting the process stuff
<troy_s> not going to happen
<troy_s> ;)
<kwwii> troy_s: I made 5 specs before this began
<kwwii> troy_s: why? do you think it is perfect?
<troy_s> well...
<somerville32> Troy_s: Do you have a link to his launchpad page?
<troy_s> it has more to do with the reality of ubuntu artwork
<troy_s> but it is basically a distilled translation from design 101.
<troy_s> somerville32: look under the ubuntu-art list
<troy_s> he is on there somewhere
<kwwii> troy_s: yeah, I agree with the basics, but very apparently (after edgy) there still needs to be some fine-tuning to make it reality
<somerville32> Alrighty
<troy_s> not really
<somerville32> Is it this guy?: https://launchpad.net/people/joz-mak
<troy_s> the primary problem with edgy
<troy_s> was the reality of sabdfl as head designer
<troy_s> somerville32: yes.
<troy_s> kwwii there is zero need for a process in ubuntu art, because there is zero destination.
<troy_s> at least currently.
<kwwii> hehe
<somerville32> Alrighty. Thanks :)
<troy_s> but that will take sabdfl some further research and learning.
<troy_s> i was discussing ubuntu with a couple of folks -- one from 'the drawing board' and the others were two art directors.
<troy_s> those are probably heavier credits than you are going to find _anywhere_ in the open source community.
<kwwii> hehe
<troy_s> and the result was largely the same -- you can only get to where the client wishes to go.
<kwwii> yeah, I must say that I definitely saw all this coming
<troy_s> not at all...
<troy_s> that's rather .... 20 20 hindsight.
<troy_s> without client participation, it is impossible to follow design through.
<troy_s> and that fact was made clear at various points, but one can only do so much.
<kwwii> totally true
<kwwii> I sent mark several mails (a while ago) saying exactly that
<kwwii> but anyway
<troy_s> well... there was a _lot_ of email :)
<troy_s> the problem largely lies in lack of experience with design development, lack of participation, and a tendency to apply 'learned' processes to another sphere (micromanaging)
<troy_s> dare i say start with the three c's of design:
<troy_s> concept
<troy_s> components
<troy_s> compositions
<troy_s> ;)
<troy_s> without that concept,
<troy_s> its a bit hard to get to the other two.
<kwwii> I guess giving people the right jobs, and making sure that the upper tier jobs are well filled is very important
<troy_s> sort of irrelevant with ubuntu
<troy_s> largely because the aesthetic arch is pinned by sab.
<troy_s> which means even locking something as simple as the concept of communication down is nigh on impossible.
<troy_s> what the design seeks to communicate.
<troy_s> who is there to replace you kwwii?
<troy_s> from the kub clan?
<kwwii> troy_s: nuno (who is sitting next to me)...I suggested him
<troy_s> ahh good.
<kwwii> not sure what the point is behind changing a good thing, but we shall see what happens
<kwwii> :p
<troy_s> relative world.
<troy_s> it's in mark's goals
<troy_s> and i would tend to agree with you
<troy_s> ultimately, DESIGN and FUNCTION merge into form
<troy_s> right now ... there is function
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-29
<lassegul> lol i need to find someone i know at UDS.
<troy_s> lassegul: If you want to meet some brilliant people
<troy_s> lassegul: Find joejaxx, TheMuso (luke), or anyone they are chatting with.
<lassegul> troy_s, yeah the problem is, i dont know these peoples faces. and my cell phone kinda died. I must go hunting.
<troy_s> lassegul: joejaxx is African American -- I can't imagine that there are too many lanky looking guys who look like him.
<troy_s> lassegul: Luke is vision impaired -- Should be easy to spot.
<troy_s> lassegul: Pretty sure they can introduce you to some folks.
<troy_s> lassegul: In the end, almost all the folks there are quite brilliant and fun.
<nothlit> lassegul: joejaxx https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~nothlit/joejaxx/Hackergotchi2.png  _MMA_ http://www.last.fm/user/_MMA_/ kwwii http://www.blogger.com/profile/12677399462659617389
<lassegul> hmm. this helps. ill go find them.
<troy_s> LOL
<troy_s> too funny
<troy_s> joejaxx: Where are you?
<troy_s> joejaxx: Introduce yourself to Lassie.
<troy_s> joejaxx: He's a dog -- you might remember him from such hits as 'Lassie Goes Home' and 'Lassie Saves The Boy at the Lake'
<troy_s> joejaxx: Ping.
<lassegul> and "Jimmy fell down the well Lassie?"
<troy_s> LOL
<troy_s> exactly
<lassegul> Ill manage. And if I dont ill come back here crying. see you later.
<troy_s> lassegul: You might need to post your mug online so that they can see you.
<troy_s> lassegul: Its all well and good playing secret service agent.
<lassegul> troy_s, youre right. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LasseGullv%c3%a5gS%c3%a6tre?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lasse.png
<lassegul> should be recognizable enough :)
<nothlit> lolol
<lassegul> lol i havent got any other pics. so ill go hunt now, ill come back crying if I cant find anyone.
<lassegul> see you later.
<troy_s> AHHH MY EYES
<troy_s> ;)
<darkmatter> sheesh. after seeing all those mugshots I reaffirm my position that PEOPLE SHOULD NOT POST PHOTOS OF THEMSELVES ON THE BLOODY INTERNET!
<darkmatter> I think I'm going to need a caseload of visine
<darkmatter> :P
<joejaxx> troy_s: i am sorry?
<joejaxx> troy_s: oh, LOL!
<troy_s> joejaxx: lassegul was looking to find someone at UDS -- I said to contact you.
<joejaxx> troy_s: oh sure :D
<troy_s> joejaxx: You can introduce him to some folks.
<joejaxx> sure thing
<artnay> wow, leopard's folder icons really were messed up (and the same thing as with ubuntu, the boss likes it .-) - http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/4
<nothlit> wow, people really kick apples ass in regards to HIG
<artnay> even HIGs may have flaws
<lapo> hi
<joejaxx> kwwii: :P
<nothlit> wine theming is still ridiculously slow iirc, whoever's talking =p
<lapo> re
<nothlit> kwwii: ping
<woodwizzle> Hi
<kwwii> nothlit: pong
<nothlit> kwwii: palettising even tango works really well for branding, this is what we did for fluxbuntu https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~nothlit/fluxexample.png
<joejaxx> kwwii: ping
<nothlit> was really simple, joe.jaxx, not an artist and never used inkscape before, and did half of the icons i think
<joejaxx> yeah
<kwwii> joejaxx: pong
<kwwii> nothlit: right, I am assuming that some of what we will be doing is palette work and slight tweaks but some parts will be drawn new
<joejaxx> kwwii: let me know when your sessions are done :)
<kwwii> joejaxx: actually they are about done now, wanna leave in about half an hour to an hour?
<joejaxx> sure
<kwwii> joejaxx: cool, I am sitting with a couple of artwork people in the library by the lobby
<joejaxx> ok
<Yodude> hello, i would like to contribute an icon for inclusion in hardy heron
<Yodude> i would like to contribute an icon for inclusion in hardy heron
<kwwii> Yodude: I am sure that we can use all the help we can get with icons...hwat did you have in mind?
<Yodude> bluetooth
<Yodude> i mean look at that icon u have
<Yodude> sincerely it stinks
<Yodude> it have taken time to make one, using tango guidelines
<Yodude> very simple
<lassegul> please url
<Yodude> umm wait i need to host it first
<Yodude> 1sec
<kwwii> joejaxx: I am about ready when you are
<andreasn> Yodude: hi
<andreasn> Yodude: do you mean for the Accessories > Bluetooth Analyzer?
<Yodude> yes
<Yodude> and the bluetooth applet
<Yodude> everything that needs a bluetooth icon
<andreasn> I think the bluetooth applet one might be fixed upstream
<andreasn> but I need to double-check with bastien
<Yodude> http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bluetoothla5.png
<Yodude> see what5 i designed
<andreasn> what size is that?
<Yodude> 230*288 pixels
<andreasn> oh
<Yodude> but i do have a .xcf file
<andreasn> could you make it in 16x16, 22x22, 32x32 and 48x48?
<Yodude> in case u need to edit it
<Yodude> yes of course
<Yodude> i can
<andreasn> you don't have any svg?
<Yodude> no sorry
<andreasn> lets see if I can find the one jimmac did
<Yodude> no luck ?
<andreasn> hold on
<Yodude> k
<andreasn> http://andreasn.se/diverse/temp/bluetooth.png
<andreasn> http://andreasn.se/diverse/temp/bluetooth.svg
<andreasn> bastien is going to ship it with the icon in gnome-bluetooth
<andreasn> any idea what package that install bluetooth-analyzer?
<Yodude> 1sec sorry i was pouring a glass of apple juice hehe
<Yodude> it's also good
<andreasn> apparently the package is called bluetooth-analyzer
<andreasn> I'll see if I can grab hold of the ubuntu bluetooth guy and see if we can fix it
<Yodude> and what about the applet in the notification area /
<andreasn> I suspect that is some stuff from gnome-bluetooth
<Yodude> btw i checked synaptic there's no package called bluetooth-analyzer
<andreasn> and bastien is working on that
<Yodude> yes
<andreasn> I think there is a bug open about it with a fix attached, but I'm not sure where it is
<Yodude> or maybe bluez-gnome
<Yodude> or bluez-utils
<Yodude> see if you can contact the bluetooth team about thm
<Yodude> but other than that, there's another icon i think REALLY need an overhaul, the "mark all upgrades" icon in synaptic
<Yodude> check it out
<Yodude> u still there ?
<Yodude> Hello ?
<andreasn> sorry, was out in the lobby chatting to a dude
<Yodude> hehe ok
<andreasn> oh, yeah, that one
<andreasn> yeah, that would be sweet to update
<Yodude> so, you could contact the bluetooth team if you want
<Yodude> i think they can take care of it provided the artwork team gives them the icon
<andreasn> dobey told me that he have a patch ready, going to send it in in a couple of days to bluetooth-gnome
<Yodude> great
<Yodude> then the issue is solved
<andreasn> yeah
<andreasn> but noone is working on mark all upgrades in synaptic
<Yodude> i could do it
<Yodude> it's simple
<andreasn> if you want to fix that, that would be awesome
<andreasn> cool
<Yodude> just a merge between the "computer" icon and the arrow icon
<Yodude> piece of cake
<andreasn> yeah
<andreasn> I need to run off now
<andreasn> will you be around tomorrow?
<Yodude> it's now 11:39 PM where i live
<Yodude> tomorrow morning i'll be busy
<Yodude> but at night i'm free i guess
<andreasn> ok, cool
<andreasn> I'll catch you around then!
<Yodude> you can email me at that.y.guy@gmail.com
<andreasn> cool, will do
<andreasn> mine is andreas@andreasn.se
<Yodude> ok, it was nice working with you
<Yodude>  c u tomorrow
<Viper550> I got a pretty good idea for the Gobuntu artwork
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-30
<SloggerKhan> question for anyone: With the orange and black for Hardy, is it planned to be orange on black, or black on orange, or undecided?
<kwwii> SloggerKhan: I would say more orange on black than vice versa although with the right artwork it might also be ok to do black on orange
<SloggerKhan> So is the whole system going to be more or less an inverted color scheme?
<kwwii> SloggerKhan: not sure what you mean by inverted
<SloggerKhan> Inverted is where pretty much for the whole theme, everything is light on dark. So, for example, the system font color would be orange or white or some such to show on a black title bar, and all icons would be non-black to show on black, and so on. Whereas you could also have a non inverted scheme that was still mostly orange on black by using black as more of a background color.
<SloggerKhan> But I guess that's more of a digression. You envision black as a more heavily used color either way.
<kwwii> now I understand...let me explain things a but
<kwwii> bit
<SloggerKhan> k
<kwwii> we are not planning on making the control/widgets for all apps black
<kwwii> we have discussed making some media apps use dark controls though
<kwwii> the orange on black is more about the wallpaper, splash screens, usplash, gdm, etc
<SloggerKhan> ok
<kwwii> we spent today going over a lot of this stuff, there will be much more information very soon
<SloggerKhan> k
<SloggerKhan> thanks
<kwwii> happy to help
<darkmatter> kwwii: should do it like my local setup. a nice easy on the eyes general theme for the desktop with application overrides for gimp, inkscape etc using a nice dark colorscheme (blacks a wee bit to dark. deep gray ala dark gilouche is better imho)
<darkmatter> only one issue in that regard. I know a bug was submitted about fixing it. but currently metacity draws its colours from the desktop theme. the bug filed was suggesting it look at which theme the application was using instead
<artnay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyTheme nice to see cimi and macslow mentioned
<terlmann> this applet is cute
<terlmann> http://www.jwirc.com/chat.html
 * terlmann basks in the 13 pages of comments on his ONE measly forum post in the ubuntu forums several weeks ago... *cuddles*
<terlmann> hey guys I am on vacation... just wanted to drop in.
<terlmann> some really interesting comments in there.... Pity little if any know what "wiki" means
<terlmann> nothlit : nice layout in the wiki :-)
<terlmann> in the /Incoming page there could be a few more lines to point users to ~/Hardy , perhaps a description or two of the links there, but it looks NICE
<terlmann> hey kwwii ! got a template of colors yet ?
<terlmann> ...
 * terlmann *slithers* *starts timer* *begins tickling #*
<lassegul> nothlit, you awake?
 * terlmann grabs lassegul and drags him upstairs
 * terlmann whispers " their all zombies !!!"
<terlmann> obscure ?
<lassegul> terlmann, a little
<terlmann> :-)
<terlmann> have you seen that thread man ?
<terlmann> I could wear it like a sweater
<terlmann> pages and pages of comments
<lassegul> what thread?
<terlmann> some might be a little thin though
 * terlmann shivers
<terlmann> the one over on the forums
<lassegul> do you have a link, maybe?
<terlmann> its on the front page in the art forum
<terlmann> on the ubuntu forums
<terlmann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565685
<lassegul> what am i supposed to read from this?
<terlmann> someone needs to follow this up with some sort of "MASTER HOW-TO :participate in artwork"
<terlmann> as all good howtos go of course, in the forums :-)
<lassegul> yeah, thats probably good. why dont you direct them to the wikis, ask them to post their stuff their, instead of in the thread.
<terlmann> more than just that
<terlmann> we have artists who are total noobs as far as the word "wiki", "rules" , and "quality" are concerned who might be better if a good ol classical howto thread was posted in the forum...
<terlmann> all the best howtos are there :-)
<terlmann> nothlit ... I take my words back.. your wiki is counter-instinctive and harder to use... I just hope you have some good plans for the ubuntu-art.org site
<kwwii> andreasn: http://sinecera.de/HARDY_EXAMPLES.tar.bz2
<nothlit> ...lololol
<kwwii> hi nothlit
<kwwii> I am starting to put information together for the Hardy design page
<nothlit> cool, are you going to wikify it or should we?
<kwwii> nothlit: working directly in the wiki...once I get a bit further I will let you know and you can tell me how ugly it is and all the things that I forgot :p
<andreasn> kwwii: looks like you dig your music ;)
<darkmatter> good afternoon my lil' hoomans :)
<kwwii> andreasn: definitely :-)
<kwwii> I waited until I got to america to buy this CD
<andreasn> kwwii: what is it+
<andreasn> ?
<kwwii> ben harper
<kwwii> lassegul, nothlit, andreasn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/HardyDesign
<Yodude> hello
<Yodude> adreasn: are u there ?
<Yodude> andreasn: are you there ?
<andreasn> Yodude: in a meeting
<Yodude> oh k
<Yodude> when the meeting is over tell me
<nothlit> kwwii: i'd just include 3 or 4 of the most salient examples and keep the rest in the zip for d/l--in terms of palette ideas i think we'd need something more selective in spectrum to convey the concept itself, but thats all pretty useless until we have a few :)
<nothlit> kwwii: its not ugly, just really long already =p, and not under Hardy/Default or Hardy/Official but i'm guessing you'll move it once its more complete
<Yodude> hello, i just wanted to ask you guys if i could help renewing the "mark all upgrades" icon in synapti
<lassegul> Yodude, what have you got?
<Yodude> lasselgul: nothing at the moment, but i have an idea
<Yodude> we could use the computer icon found in "Places" in the gnome menu
<Yodude> combined with a arrow icon pointing upwards
<Yodude> no ?
<Yodude> =-O
<Yodude> lassegul: don't you think ??
<lassegul> that might be smart, but i dont think theres a point in doing this before hardy, because hardy will have new computer- and arrowicons.
<Yodude> oh
<Yodude> hehe
<lassegul> and if you make it now, only you and maybe I will use it :)
<Yodude> but nevertheless, it's important to combine the two icons in hardy
<Yodude> i mean the updated ones
<Yodude> cuz the existing icon really truly STINKS
<Yodude> it's nowhere near the ubuntu-icons level
<lassegul> maybe, i dont know if its a good icon idea anyway.
<lassegul> but i agree that this one sucks.
<Yodude> hehe
<Yodude> and it's just a matter of layering the two icons ina a way to create a new one, piece of cake
<Yodude> and hey can i ask you something ?
<Yodude> andreasn: is it true that hardy will abadon the brown human theme ?
<darkmatter> pleeeease say its true
<darkmatter> everytime I see the default them I'm reminded of my sons caca when he was an infant ;)
<darkmatter> *theme
<Yodude> the new one might be just orange
<Yodude> orange is fine
<andreasn> Yodude: hey, back
<andreasn> Yodude: finally finished with the logout dialog discussion
<andreasn> Yodude: so what's up?
<Yodude> i suggested merging the arrow icon with the computer icon
<Yodude> but your friend just notified me that those 2 icon will be changed in gutsy
<Yodude> so there's no point in merging them now
<andreasn> in Synaptic?
<lassegul> The new main colors will be black and orange. For further, but not complete, information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/HardyDesign
<Yodude> yeah
<andreasn> ah, I see
<Yodude> we should wait first to have the updates icons
<andreasn> yeah
<Yodude> then we can blend them
<andreasn> we have lots of other icons we need to fix though
<Yodude> like what ?
<andreasn> do you want to draw a new icon for gobby?
<Yodude> btw orange and black is ROCKIN' !
<Yodude> gobby ?!
<Yodude> you mean the collaborative editor ?
<Yodude> andreasn: u still there ?
<andreasn> yes
<andreasn> yes, that one
<Yodude> so, humm
<Yodude> i already have an idea
<Yodude> using the gedit icon, i can modify it to create a variant to show collaboration
<Yodude> or do you want the gobby icon to be unique ?
<andreasn> lassegul had some ideas
<Yodude> like ?
<andreasn> hold on
<andreasn> uploading the photo of his sketches
<andreasn> http://andreasn.se/diverse/temp/gobby-sketch.jpg
<andreasn> I kind of like the one in the left corner
<andreasn> with the sheet and several pencils
<Yodude> it is good but i think the one with one pencil held by several hands is more fit to the application
<andreasn> you should often try to avoid hands in icons though
<andreasn> different cultures etc.
<Yodude> i know they're pretty hard i just thought of it
<Yodude> yes and that
<Yodude> ok then let's move to the pencils
<Yodude> btw just a quick question, do you use the GIMP or Inkscape ?
<andreasn> inkscape is probably best
<Yodude> hey i just had an idea
<Yodude> why not put draw a sheet of paper like the one found in the text editor icon
<Yodude> and then draw 3 pencils on it
<Yodude> but put them in positiong that mimick the ubuntu logo
<Yodude> in a circle
<andreasn> hm, sounds a bit weird
<andreasn> worth a shot though
<andreasn> need to run off to dinner
<andreasn> catch you later!
<nothlit> http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/22/wacom-adds-a-baby-cintiq-the-12wx-tablet-display/
<nothlit> and tomorrow is international self portrait day :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-31
<nothlit> elkbirthday: happy bday :)
<elkbirthday> nothlit, thankies :)
<nothlit> anyone wanna help me do a pose paintover? :D https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~nothlit/ghost.png
<Madpilot> a what paintover?
<nothlit> sketch a pose over it =p
<AnAnt> Hello, I am making a package for a metacity/gtk/icon theme, this theme is based on Human theme which is under CC license, so who should be mentioned in the copyright file ? the original artists who done Human theme, or the people who modified it, or both ? and can the new theme be licensed under GPL ?
<woodwizzle> How long will the meeting tomorow run?
<woodwizzle> I'm new to the artwork work on ubuntu, but i want to try and contribute, so i'll be login' in for the meeting tomorow
<woodwizzle> but I gotta make sure it doesn't run into some other plans I have later in the day
<andreasn> woodwizzle: an hour or two I think
<woodwizzle> cool cool :)
<andreasn> hold on, I'll check the uds schedule
<andreasn> 09:50–10:45
<andreasn> + perhaps a half a hour after that
<woodwizzle> not bad at all, I can definetly manage that :)
<andreasn> greatness
<woodwizzle> I'm pretty excited about a new theme for Hardy. The theme in gutsy was the only thing that let me down. It isn't that I don't like it, I guess I just was expecting much more
<woodwizzle> So this time around I hope I can contribute to the effort
<andreasn> cool
<Viper550> anyone here?
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-11-01
<mhb> hello art workers .o)
* kwwii changed the topic of #ubuntu-artwork to: Next team meeting Thursday, Nov. 1st, 17:00UTC
<woodwizzle> is the meeting on now?
<andreasn_> no, in one hour
<andreasn_> right kwwii?
<thorwil> in #ubuntu-meeting
<kwwii> hi all
<kwwii> it is in one hour
<kwwii> there was a problem with the planning, the schedule changed here at UDS and I honestly just messed things iup
<kwwii> up
<woodwizzle> ah
<woodwizzle> no prob
<kwwii> I just realized that I had posted two different times in different places
<kwwii> sorry to everyone
<kwwii> erm, 17:00 UTC is the time for the meeting (looking at the topic)
<kwwii> so that would be in a couple of hours, not one hour
<kwwii> in like 2.5 hours
<nothlit> International Self Portrait Day guys, get your sketchbooks out =p http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108950
<melare1> kwii: did the meeting get pushed back by 2 hours?
<thorwil> melare1, yes, 17:00 utc now
<melare1> thorwil: that sucks, I have class at that time....
<thorwil> melare1, and i dinner .... happens ... just log and read later if you can
<melare1> thorwil: ok, I had a couple of suggestions
<melare1> thorwil: maybe I can stay for a few minutes, we'll see
<kwwii> 30 minutes until the meeting
<kwwii> melare1: I made a stupid mistake
<kwwii> I apologize to everyone for screwing up, and promise not to do it again
<thorwil> actually my dinner time is later. some day i will manage to memorize my utc offset :)
<kwwii> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<kwwii> 5 min for those who might have been confused with the time
<terlmann> stead' of a mailing list , what about a usenet list ?
<terlmann> yo kwwii , ever use usenet ?
 * terlmann dreams of alt.computers.os.debian.ubuntu.artwork
<calavera> Hola a todos
<Misosaki> Hi
<pwnguin> where does Ubuntu draw the line on font inclusion?
<pwnguin> I'm looking for a good handwritten font, but I'm not sure I want to bother with finding a GPL'd font if nobody cares about it
<lassegul> pwnguin, what do you mean? do you want it included in ubuntu in some way?
<pwnguin> well, im looking at this tablet input app
<pwnguin> it's pretty nice, but the training font is in some general typeface
<pwnguin> replacing the font with something handwritten might make more sense, but i dont think dfsg free fonts of that type exist
<lassegul> i dont know about this kind of licensing, sorry.
<pwnguin> anyone here know much about fonts in general?
<pwnguin> deviant art is a bit not good for this sort of search i think
<lassegul> pwnguin, you could check out dafont.com, many of those fonts are marked as free; i dont know what kind of license free means.
<lassegul> nothlit,  you there?
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-11-02
<Riyonuk> How do I make the ubuntu desktop?
<Viper550> did I miss the meeting?
<pwnguin>  /part
<lapo> hi
<catfacts> what is the current time, UTC?
<catfacts> ok did anyone say the time, my IRC client crashed
<catfacts> isn't there susposed to be a meeting... nowisn?
<catfacts> ish?*
<kwwii> w00t
<kwwii> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071101-hardy-heron-visual-theme-planned-at-the-ubuntu-developer-summit.html
<kwwii> we made it on the front page
<lapo> oh cool
<Viper550> hello?
<Viper550> hi?
<hbons> hi
<Viper550> hey lassegul
<lassegul> Viper550, hey Viper550
<lassegul> Viper550, whats up
<Viper550> yeah, finally resetting me up a VM of Gutsy
<Viper550> stupid computer needing to "steal" my Linux hard drive since it's own primary hard drive started to fail
<Viper550> now I use virtualization
<lassegul> ok
<Viper550> usin' Virtualbox on Winblows Vista
<lassegul> that sucks. wipe your vista drive and install gutsy then :D
<Viper550> actually, I sorta like Vista
<Viper550> I know, I sorta miss not being able to use Compiz Fusion...my newer computer has had a chance to natively run Ubuntu, I used Wubi when it ran XP
<lassegul> you what?
<Viper550> Wubi, it's this loopback installation system for Ubuntu that can install it into a loopback image on a Windows partition. It's installed through Windows
<lassegul> Yeah, the guy that makes it is like 2 meters from me now
<lassegul> but you had some wierd typing error, where it almost sounded like you liked vista.
<Viper550> I do think Vista is good. Although, I do have dreams of owning a Mac Pro one day
<lassegul> its a free world.
<Viper550> I do try to use open-source apps whenever I can
<Viper550> I've been hindered because of the "loss" of my hard drive
<Viper550> (one of my older computers had a 40gb secondary hd, I dual-booted Ubuntu and XP, later Fedora Core 5 and XP, and even Gentoo 2006 and XP for a little bit)
<Viper550> I am going to try and contribute for 8.04 artwork-wise
<Viper550> I plan on doing art for Gubuntu maybe
<KidProQuo> Viper550: I'm keen to get involved in gobuntu art too
<Viper550> I was thinking maybe the "new" Clearlooks would be a good base
<KidProQuo> yeah, it could be. What's changed from the "old" clearlooks?
<Viper550> new widget style, "Gummy"
<Viper550> bit more greyish, more of a babyish blue
<KidProQuo> ok
<Viper550> Gnome 2.20 default now...except on Ubuntu :)
<KidProQuo> that could be a good or a bad thing from our view i suppose
<Viper550> I mean, cause of course we have our own theme on Ubuntu :)
<KidProQuo> yeah, I was meaning "our view" as potential gobuntu artists
<KidProQuo> I quite liked your ideas on the mailing list
<KidProQuo> I'm looking doing a combo of the cityscape and arrows at the mo' for possible wallpaper
<KidProQuo> mostly b&w photo with green arrows following the surface of the buildings
<Viper550> love the whole new "gtk color scheme" system for themes
<KidProQuo> I haven't had a look at it yet
<Viper550> you know how you can specify custom colors in your Appearance properties now?
<KidProQuo> I'm still using feisty. my upgrade didn't play nice with my laptop
<Viper550> Feisty has that too
<Viper550> just searchin "da' commons"
<Viper550> for the wallpaper...temporary anyway
<KidProQuo> is there a place on the wiki for the gobuntu art yet?
<Viper550> not sure
<Viper550> thinking about that new Aurora GTK engine
<KidProQuo> yup
<Viper550> either that or ClearLooks...I want it to be friendly looking but nice, have it convey a freedom
<Viper550> freedom....................from the ugly brown from the depths of Ubuntu lore
<KidProQuo> rofl
<KidProQuo> that's one of the reasons I'm keen to get involved in gobuntu art. We can actually do something really new
<KidProQuo> actually the branding from the start almost
<KidProQuo> ^actually *define* the branding^
 * Viper550 installs Aurora
 * KidProQuo goes to get lunch
 * Viper550 lives in EST
<Viper550> currently, this is what the offical art looks like: http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/gobuntu.png
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-11-03
<KidProQuo> :-S
<KidProQuo> Where do we begin fixing that....
<Viper550> he says that he and kwii will be announcing something next week
<Viper550> http://bay01.imagebay.com/_upload/img/23/gobuntugreenwip.jpg
<KidProQuo> ok, I'll keep a look out.
<Viper550> like it?
<KidProQuo> It's a start
<Viper550> much better than his "offical" proposal
<KidProQuo> yeah, well that was a given
<Viper550> he thinks that I shouldn't be "wast[ing] time duplicating effort"
<Viper550> also like my green/black tango icons?
<KidProQuo> I'm not really a fan of tango to be honest
<Viper550> I just didn't want the icons for now to be blue or orange
<KidProQuo> we do want to avoid this kind of problem with our icons though: http://www.thinkgos.com/
<KidProQuo> the icons in the top corner of the screen-shot almost dissapear because they're so similar in colour to the background
<Viper550> the wall is just temporary, okay?
<KidProQuo> ok.
<KidProQuo> Like i said earlier... I think your city idea earlier has a lot of potential
<Viper550> hey hbons
<hbons> hello Viper550
<Viper550> worked on this for gobuntu http://bay01.imagebay.com/_upload/img/23/gobuntugreenwip.jpg
<hbons> looks great
<hbons> you know that that house is a CC licensed icon?:)
<Viper550> it's tango
<hbons> it is, but isn't gobuntu about GPL only packages?
<hbons> or am i wrong
<Viper550> wrong. Gobuntu is Free Software Only.
<Viper550> no unfree drivers, no "proper" Firefox, no Mono
<hbons> ok
<Viper550> better than their "offical" plans http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/gobuntu.png
<hbons> yeah, much better
<hbons> that looks like a OS from ten years back
<Viper550> mine's better, and that looks like uninspired crap
<Viper550> hey
<KidProQuo> hey Viper550
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to change the colors of certain elements in a gtkrc file?
<woodwizzle> for instance the sliders?
<nysosym> hi there
<hbons> hello
<nysosym> what are the results of the last meeting?
<nysosym> hi hbons
<hbons> don't know wasn't there
<nysosym> shame on you ;)
<nysosym> i have seen something about a new gtk theme, with a new color palette?
<thorwil> nysosym: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/HardyDesign
<nysosym> hardy will get a new color palette?
<nothlit> no new palette yet, right now its more like a reduced oxygen swatch across the colour spectrum
<nothlit> gtk theme will be dark
<nothlit> hardy is supposed to be orange (with shift to red) and black
<nysosym> is this fixed with a dark gtk theme?
<nysosym> black and orange sounds nice
<nysosym> but maybe hard to read, for humans is it much better to read black text on a white or something like white background
<troy_s> nysosym: Read the Digg comments.
<hbons> doesn't mean the widgets have to be black
<nysosym> the beste background color is a beige/bright orange background
<troy_s> There is no best.
<nysosym> that's smooth for the the eyes and not so stressfull
<hbons> so is blue
<hbons> and black
<nysosym> but from the design point, black looks only beautiful
<troy_s> Again, time and time again research has proven those claims to be utterly false.
<hbons> and black saves energy:)
<nothlit> black is quite negligible for LCDs
<troy_s> The American Medical Association has clearly stated that colour psychology is a bunk myth, among other top researchers.
<thorwil> troy_s, including red = warm, blue = cold?
<nysosym> a truly red is in that way not a alert color?
<troy_s> thorwil: Well considering that yes, that is exactly the opposite of the actual colour temperature.
<troy_s> thorwil: Colour is tightly bound to context.
<troy_s> nysosym: And no... a simple comparison around the world regarding traffic sign colours will reveal that statement to be incorrect.
<troy_s> nysosym: Certainly there are trends that people might follow, but again -- that falls into the "context"
<thorwil> troy_s, what you are claiming is against anything i ever heared or read
<troy_s> thorwil: That's nice.  Go study art.
<thorwil> troy_s, i did something close to that
<troy_s> thorwil: You certainly can paint a scene to a 'cooler' tone etc., being a blue.  But say for example, you were painting a blue white torch -- same connection.
<nysosym> i think red is an eyecatcher in EVERY "context"
<troy_s> thorwil: In the end, it is rather more about context than pure colour 'meaning'
<hbons> wether color psychology is true or not, there are colors that are liked more
<thorwil> troy_s, maybe we don't disagree but just level things differently
<troy_s> thorwil: I just get tired of hearing the same misinformation flogged about in our FOSS crowd.
<troy_s> thorwil: A good chunk of what people 'believe' is contextual -- related to the time, the design patterns around, trends, fads, etc.
<thorwil> troy_s, everything is contextual. that doesn't help one bit
<hbons> and what orange/red/yellow meaning danger, like poisonous creatures like bees, is that grounded?
<troy_s> thorwil: Ugh.
<nothlit> that has a context as well
<troy_s> thorwil: Well _that_ is reality.  If people choose to live outside of it, I can't help that.
<troy_s> hbons: Then dish detergent makers would be in a tight fit.
<troy_s> hbons: No one would be buying those golden yellow tubs of liquid.
<hbons> true
<nothlit> poisonous markings come in all hues btw
<hbons> and what about blue? people don't like eating blue food
<thorwil> except blueberry
<hbons> blueberry are more towards purple, i think
<thorwil> wrong translation. blackberry :)
<nothlit> those all have contexts like, evolutionary, survival, food etc
<thorwil> well, anyway the few eatable things that are blue are ok
<thorwil> the problem is food with the wrong colour. like green bread or blue bananas
<hbons> aha, ok
<hbons> interesting
<troy_s> hbons: Blueberries?
<troy_s> hbons: I love them.
<troy_s> thorwil: Darn you -- you beat me to it :)
<troy_s> thorwil: And what about Green Eggs and Ham!??!?!!
<thorwil> *shrug*
<troy_s> On a real side note, even visual 'illusions' are cultural based.
<troy_s> Let me look up a link...
<thorwil> ugh: http://blog.firstbook.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/minty_looking_eggs.jpg
<hbons> just read
<hbons> http://architectfantasy.com/?p=1
<nysosym> i think this is regardless, people are arranged with the fact, that red is a warning color, that green is a lucky color, blue.... . We shouldn't try to change the meaning of colors for peoples. We can't say green is the new warning color, because colour psychology is a myst....
<hbons> has some intereisting points abbout ubuntu
<nysosym> we should try to make the best for the people and not the best for the theoretical science
<troy_s> <nysosym> i think this is regardless, people are arranged with the fact, that red is a warning color, that green is a lucky color, blue.... . We shouldn't try to change the meaning of colors for peoples. We can't say green is the new warning color, because colour psychology is a myst....
<troy_s> and just that has issuse with the statement.
<hbons> agreed, it's a fact most men like blue, so... go blue!:P
<troy_s> in the end, and especially with colour -- it is a dynamic and nebulous area that is dictated by contemporary trends.
<thorwil> if i now don't say red = warm, but red is _currently_ considered a warm colour (in most of the western world?) ... did we win much?
<troy_s> thorwil: It probably speaks more to the 'don't make stupid assumptions' and 'don't make stupid decisions based on bunk colour psychology'
<troy_s> thorwil: I am all +1 for simply seeing something innovative.  Use a simple colour chord and play it.
 * troy_s outs.
<nysosym> OSX for example with the imitation of traffic lights for close windows (red) minimize them (yellow) and make the window bigger (green). Now i should get the fact, that other cultures don't get the meaning of these colors, but they click and see what happens? I have tried this with my little cousin (he is 14 months old) and he gets the fact that he shouldn't press the red button, because it's "bad".
<nothlit> no one denies that there are cultural _contexts_ for colour, the point troy was trying to make is that there are no universal truths in this regard
<nysosym> nothlit: fine ok, but where is the solution a color theme for every kind of culture?
<nothlit> there is no magical solution
<nothlit> you pick an audience, do your best and run with it
<nysosym> ok, that's what everyone do :D
<nysosym> but i think you'll agree that black text on white ground is much easier to read, as the opposite?
<thorwil> nysosym, the studies i know of say no. allthough bright text on dark grounds tends to need more spacing. but people are more used to dark on bright
<nothlit> well, don't some accessibility features invert the colours? :P
<thorwil> nysosym, and websites will not switch to inverse for ubuntu ...
<thorwil> nothlit, i once saw someone using a special ... viewing machine to read papers. it showed everything enlarged in green on black. for me it was easier to read the original ...
<thorwil> but then again, i could read the monitor from several meters distance :)
<nysosym> yes, that's what i mean. we shouldn't use sooo much areas with a black ground, the theme should be 60-70% white (or much brighter than black) and the rest could be black
<nysosym> i think vista goes a good way to use the maximum of black in a gui. A good combination of white and black
<hbons> what i think vista does right are the dark borders
<hbons> in clearlooks for example it's all white, harder to distinct windows drom eachother
<hbons> and the focus goes on the content, instead of the window border
<woodwizzle> Hi all
<woodwizzle> ;-( Shame it's always so dead in here
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-11-04
<woodwizzle> anyone in here have experience tweaking the clearlooks engine?
<nysosym> hi there
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-27
<Nece228> hey people
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-28
<ubendu> hello! :)
<thorwil> hi ubendu
<thorwil> kwwii: http://www.heise.de/bilderstrecke/510/nt51ccfe
<kwwii> thorwil: yeah, I was just reading http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081028-first-look-at-windows-7.html
<thorwil> heh
<kwwii> to be honest, I am not that impressed by the look of things
<kwwii> seems like they add a few new intersting ideas and people are amazed
<thorwil> windows never impressed me by look
<thorwil> adding stuff to "libraries" is surely much better than tagging/grouping ;)
<kwwii> yeah, it seems like they learned from photo software
 * thorwil -> dinner
<ubendu> so what OS do you guys all use to do art work?
<kwwii> ubendu: lol, linux, of course
<ubendu> kwwii:    what distro?
<kwwii> ubendu: guess, it shouldn't be hard
<ubendu> the obvious would be ubuntu, but i don't see why you would have to be using ubuntu to create artwork for it.
<ubendu> i would be interested in getting involved in the art team though :>
<kwwii> ubendu: I work for canonical, so it is kinda my job to use ubuntu ;_)
<ubendu> kwwii:    :)
<thorwil> ubendu: you don't have to be using ubuntu. some people actually contributed work done in photoshop on windows (or perhaps via wine)
<ubendu> thorwil:  okay that's great. i'm an OS X user (Photoshop CS4).
<thorwil> ubendu: using free/open-source tools is of course preferred. especially when it comes to providing the "source"
<ubendu> thorwil:  i'm guessing that the people who use ubuntu to contribute are using gimp though.
<thorwil> yes
<thorwil> gimp and inkscape
<thorwil> ubendu: if you do vector work, SVG is pretty much a must
<ubendu> thorwil:  okay.
<thorwil> ubendu: do you have something specific in mind, that you would like to work on?
<ubendu> no not as such.
<thorwil> ubendu: what's your background, do you have examples of your work online?
<ubendu> thorwil:  no, i've done a bit of work for some on-line networking web sites.
<ubendu> who runs the team here?
<thorwil> ubendu: it's ... kinda headless
<ubendu> thorwil:  ok
<thorwil> ubendu: kwwii is employed by canonical as art director. there have been so called theme teams, small groupd os people working on themes
<thorwil> ubendu: with the release coming on the 30th, not much is going on right now, i think
<ubendu> thorwil:  okay
<kwwii> thorwil: my title is "platform art lead"
<ubendu> thorwil:  i've subscribed to the mailing list.
<kwwii> I wrote my job description a couple of days ago :p
<thorwil> kwwii: gosh, i though that was still in future
<thorwil> ubendu: then there's the Breathe icon effort, led by _MMA_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/
<ubendu> thorwil:  ok.
<ubendu> thorwil:  i think i would be best suited doing wallpapers etc.
<thorwil> ubendu: and an ambitious project trying to build a solid base for a theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/KyudoGuidelines. led by me
<ubendu> thorwil:  that looks good.
<ubendu> thorwil:  i've just been reading http://thorwil.wordpress.com/, do you do icons for free?
<thorwil> ubendu: yes
<ubendu> thorwil:  okay :)
 * kwwii heads off to band practice
<thorwil> kwwii: have a good time!
<kwwii> thorwil: thanks, I'll try...bit of a cold atm, not sure how that'll affect my voice
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-29
<R4z3r> hello all
<R4z3r> I would like to help create artwork for Ubuntu or other ubuntu based distros
<R4z3r> hello aantn
<aantn> hey R4z3r
<R4z3r> how are you today?
<R4z3r> I would like to help with any art related projects :-)
<R4z3r> I have experience with many graphic apps
<aantn> R4z3r: I'm not the person to ask :(
<R4z3r> as well as some knowledge of code
<R4z3r> not a problem aantn
<aantn> R4z3r: perhaps try sending an email to the mailing list
<R4z3r> kinda a blanket statement
<aantn> R4z3r: or just pick out one that interests you
<R4z3r> where would I "pick out one"? looking around the site and not finding much in terms of helping me : /
<R4z3r> sorry..
<R4z3r> cause I got to here
<R4z3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=show&redirect=ArtworkTeam
<ziroday> R4z3r: if you look in the topic, project kyudo is very much in early stages but gives you an idea on what ubuntu is trying to look like
<ziroday> R4z3r: there is also the breathe iconset which you can help in by submitting icons
<R4z3r> ah :-)
<R4z3r> the Project Kyudo seems like fun actually :-)
<ziroday> R4z3r: finally, mostly it goes by you creating and submitting a draft of something (usually to the ML) and then people giving you ideas and/or offering to help out
<ziroday> R4z3r: currently everything is a little bit quiet due to intrepid about to be released
<R4z3r> ah ok :-)
<R4z3r> understandable
<R4z3r> I'm just moving over to Ubuntu/Vista from Gentoo/Vista
<R4z3r> so didn't realize that Intrepid was just to be released
<ziroday> R4z3r: and here is the main wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork which you should probably have a good read through
<R4z3r> understandable
<R4z3r> thank you for the help ziroday, it's appreciated =]
<ziroday> R4z3r: haha no problem :)
<ziroday> R4z3r: finally you might want to have a glance through the intrepid submission pages to give you an idea of what people have done as well as get the community-themes package from kwwii's ppa to get a look at 3 themes that were really really good
<R4z3r> yeah, was thinking that. trying to figure out the formats they'd like
<R4z3r> as I can create some that may be asthetically nicer in Photoshop than in some of the recommended programs, so looking into all that as well
<ziroday> R4z3r: mmm, I think the current intrepid wallpaper was made in photoshop, but really not certain
<R4z3r> true, the icons they'd like in SVG :/
<R4z3r> ah Illustrator can do it :-)
<R4z3r> I'll be back later :-) gunna mess around with some ideas :-)
<R4z3r> thanks again!
<xivulon> thorwil: hi, any progress?
<thorwil> xivulon: a bit, yesterday. today i finally need to concentrate on this :}
<robsta> hi
<robsta> i've been wondering if you have heard of the css engine for gtk, and whether anyone here would be interested in doing a kickass theme for my next release
<thorwil> robsta: yes, i'm very interested in the css engine. not sure if how and when to do a theme with it, though
<thorwil> robsta: you might yield more responses by posting to the ubuntu-art list
<robsta> hmm
<robsta> i'd rather keep it low noise and face-to-face for now
<robsta> there's no documentation and not much testing
<thorwil> robsta: ok. i am interested, but don't have the time right now. maybe you can catch rsc when he shows up here, he's the man behind dust
<robsta> ok
<robsta> anyway, the upcoming 0.3 should be the first with desktop-wide support (not just widget factory)
<robsta> so it's starting to be more interested for themers
<thorwil> robsta: i mean to recall that there are some changes going on to make the css targets more designer friendly? will that be in 0.3?
<robsta> *interesting
<robsta> thorwil, yes
<thorwil> robsta: long term, do you expect performance similar to clearlooks, or are there issues there?
<robsta> currently it's very much tied to how gtk draws things, but i'm working on making it more intuitive
<andreasn> robsta: whups, time to blog for me :)
<robsta> thorwil: the gnome theming blog has some info
<robsta> andreasn: yeah, well, if you did your (blogging) job properly i didn't have to be on the knocker myself :P
 * andreasn pretends it's raining
<thorwil> robsta: what's the point in repeating "gtk" everywhere?
<robsta> thorwil: you mean in the css classes?
<thorwil> yes
<robsta> well, you can have an arbitrary number of classes for each node, e.g. <div class="foo bar baz">...</div>
<robsta> so we're setting the gtk-related ones apart
<thorwil> ah, ok
<robsta> andreasn: well, if you don't blog it that's good too, because the post is outdated
<andreasn> in what way is it outdated?
<robsta> andreasn: just a few minor changes regarding the css classes
<andreasn> well, I still want to draw more eyes to the project
<robsta> at this point it doesn't matter so much, as long as i find a designer with time :)
<robsta> anyway, i want to start using the css engine myself before 0.3, so if bad comes to worse i'll do a theme myself
<robsta> maybe finish gilouche or so
<robsta> thorwil: to answer your question about performance, it really depends on the theme i'd say
<robsta> if you just use solid fills and css-native borders you'll get faster rendering than with all-svg
<thorwil> robsta: i wasn't even aware of svg support
<robsta> also the whole thing is not optimised at all at this point, there are more pressing needs
<robsta> thorwil: you can use png and svg interchangeably
<robsta> (only the latter ones will scale smoothly)
<thorwil> robsta: can you change colors of svg parts via css?
<robsta> thorwil: there's also a patch in the works so you can design all svg parts in a single svg file and reference like "background-image: url('theme.svg#foo')"
<robsta> thorwil: recoloring doesn't work, i'm more interested in standards-compliant css features at this point
<robsta> you can use gtk system colours though
<thorwil> hi aantn. i a had a look at your presentation slides yesterday. very well done!
<aantn> thorwil: thank you
<thorwil> robsta: this all sounds very good. i will have to make some time to play with it in the coming month :)
<robsta> thorwil: let me finish 0.3
<cak3> robsta, I was just reading the irc logs noticed you were talking about a css engine for gtk which I'm very interested in. where can I get it? :D
<robsta> cak3: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gtk-css-engine/0.2/
<robsta> cak3: but you should read the release notes, they say it's experimental, far from ready for public consumption, and will try to sell drugs to your kids
<cak3> haha im ok with that, this is something I've been looking for a long time
<robsta> cak3: seriously, i'm just changing the css vocabulary, so 0.2 is pretty outdated
<cak3> oh.. when is the next version expected?
<robsta> should be a matter of weeks
<robsta> cak3: as said, i'm looking for designer(s)
<cak3> im very interested in making a theme using css
<robsta> cak3: awesome, let's stay in touch
<cak3> sure, is there much point attempting to make a theme with 0.2?
<robsta> cak3: i'm especially interested in themes that look nothing like current themes, e.g. http://exchange.enlightenment.org/files/theme/154/screenshot.png
<robsta> cak3: not really, pretty much everything changes, gets better and tastier, and more attractive to $other_gender
<cak3> haha
<cak3> well the reason why I've been wanting a css engine is to do something completely different
<robsta> cak3: so if you are serious about this you'd try to seduce me with a mockup first and i'd try to get a rough version up so you see how stuff works
<cak3> sure
<robsta> cak3: so you have a theme (in the more abstract sense) in mind?
<cak3> not yet, I've only just found out a working css engine existed 10mins ago lol.. I've always put off making a theme till css was supported.. I can better describe my ideas with a mockup
<robsta> cak3: are you the designer of "Dust"?
<cak3> nah, is the designer of Dust a mystery or something?
<robsta> oh, mixup, that'd be "rsc"
<robsta> cak3: where can i find your portfolio?
<cak3> I haven't got one, never have the time till recently.. I can only show you bits of my work, http://www.polybonk.com (co owner) pretty much everything on that site apart from the music was made by me.. umm http://www.hilltophoods.com sadly my contract with these guy recently ended..
<cak3> I haven't made a gtk theme before but im very willing and able :)
<robsta> cak3: hilltophoods is awesome
<robsta> polybonk is slick too
<cak3> cheers
<cak3> is it possible to have proper transparency without compiz with the css engine?
<robsta> cak3: please elaborate
<robsta> (though probably not)
<aantn> cak3: "proper" transparency?
<cak3> for example if i made transparent png background for a window and then moved the window around would it be a static or would i be able to see through the window and everything behind it
<cak3> sorry if that doesn't make sense
<robsta> cak3: you need compiz, and gtk needs to be fixed too
<cak3> fair enough
<robsta> (people are working on it)
<cak3> cool
<thorwil> cak3: hilltophoods looks very stylish. i'm looking forward to see theming work from you :)
<cak3> thanks thorwil
<robsta> cya
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-30
<duanedesign> what does everyone think of the new intrepid look.
<BHSPitMonkey> There's a new look?
<DShepherd> look? new look? what you talking about
 * DShepherd gets excited about this new look thing
<duanedesign> diffrent default background
<duanedesign> some icon changes, cool new tabbed browsing in nautilus, eject icons next to cds and hot swappable usb devices
<CITguy08> Does anybody know where I can download the DarkRoom theme? I don't want to upgrade to Intrepid.
<BHSPitMonkey> CITguy08, if you wade around packages.ubuntu.com you can find the theme package
<CITguy08> Oh, I didn't think about that. Thanks.
<BHSPitMonkey> might have to actually pry open the deb and just take the theme from inside it
<BHSPitMonkey> with your fingers
<xivulon> thorwil: hi, I sent you a few suggestions
<thorwil> xivulon: hi. yes, and i replied ;)
<xivulon> ah am in the office no gmail access here :)
<xivulon> thorwil: ok I read it on another machine, agree on all points :)
<thorwil> xivulon: cool :)
<xivulon> do you plan to change anything?
<xivulon> only thing in my mind is that the window looks a bit to autocaddish if you see what I mean
<xivulon> the window frame I a mean
<thorwil> xivulon: yes. adding a few details and improving the landscape
<xivulon> cool I'll update tonight then
<thorwil> autocaddish?
<xivulon> if I am still standing after the party
<xivulon> like one 3D autocad blueprint
<thorwil> hmm
<thorwil> not sure what to do there
<xivulon> http://spacedoutli.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/open-window-to-bucolic-landscape-photographic-print-c12454047.jpg
<thorwil> heh. i discarded that one as reference, since i never saw a window opening outwards in my whole life. also obfuscates the view a bit, this way
<thorwil> and the white color is much harder to get across (on white ground)
<thorwil> maybe adding gradients to make the frame look slightly rounded, not plane will help
<thorwil> bbl
<xivulon> I know but the opening outwords conveys more the feeling of gooing out, and maybe a slightly hinted white frame with proper shades and borders wouldn't be too bad
<xivulon> more importantly it takes less horizontal space, which is easier to place in the current web page design (which now uses a vertical image!)
<xivulon> also we could use a very stylized version as a logo
<xivulon> I like the frame above but with only 2 panes per side, more like the other os logo
<thorwil> xivulon: even if i would agree, at this point i'm not going to redraw the window
<xivulon> thorwil: can we take the one above, cut it out, and use some filters?
<thorwil> xivulon: no, due to copyright
<xivulon> yep was hoping for cc
<xivulon> it's in fact on sale...
<thorwil> xivulon: should i even bother to finish my work, or do we declare it a failure?
<xivulon> but do you think that it would be that difficult to turn the window inside out? It makes the layout easier, and can be then turned into a logo
<thorwil> xivulon: due to the realistic perspective, the 3d look, any other placement or angle requires everything to be redone. furthermore i think it's a bad idea, as common windows don't work like that
<xivulon> the point is that I'd have to change the design of the rest of the website as if the screensize is small, there is no way I can place a large object on the right hand side column
<xivulon> large = horizontally large
<thorwil> xivulon: sheesh, it's made to be 256px wide
<thorwil> xivulon: if i resize my browser window to take not much more than half the screen width, the side bar on the wubi page is still wide enough for that
<xivulon> that's good then
<xivulon> I will replace the heron tonight :)
<thorwil> xivulon: ok, i will tweak it today and maybe tomorrow, you will see it in the repo
<xivulon> great, drop me an email if there is anything you wish to discuss. If you can try with a white frame too.
<xivulon> thanks a lot for everything
<thorwil> xivulon: no problem. i really thought the photo-mashup concept would rule out issues like these :)
<xivulon> just to be clear, I like your img a lot, just saw the other img today and it occurred to me that an outward white frame might have worked well too
<thorwil> ok. just a case of bad timing :)
<xivulon> no big deal at all, just details, the core concept of an open window is really cool
<thorwil> today i received mail from a 14 year old, asking me for advice on how to learn to design with gimp and inkscape. that's a first :)
<aantn> thorwil: cool :)
<thorwil> aantn: now i'm writing him that the tools are secondary and that he should draw and learn about the basics like perspective. hope i don't scare him away, but it is the best advice i can give :)
<kwwii> thorwil: I was talking to guy once and he said "sorry, I have to go, my mom keeps yelling at me to clean my room"
<thorwil> lol
<thorwil> kwwii: better than "sorry, i have to go, my owner takes me for a walk" ;)
<kwwii> thorwil: what do you think of this? http://sinecera.de/rockstar3.png
<kwwii> hehe
<thorwil> kwwii: it has quite a bit of that rock quality it likely shall have. overall, the tone is too cool/gray, i think
<thorwil> the "can be a" is on the edge of getting lost
<thorwil> the type suggest that it's a rather gentle rock star. a bolder type could make clear it's a bout being a beast of a person ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: does that help?
<kwwii> thorwil: yes, that helps a lot, thanks!
<thorwil> np :)
<Kingorgg> Hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-31
<tuxice> Hello
<tuxice> [Bug 160311] Re: Window Resize Difficult (Window Border Thickness)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Window Resize Difficult (Window Border Thickness)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<tuxice> in regards to this bug, i propose we add a slider to the theme selection tab in the appearence menu.
<tuxice> or even a new tab altogether.
<tuxice> Opinions?
<tuxice> anybody?
<tuxice> kwwii?
<tuxice> ?
<kwwii> tuxice: hrm? let me read back
<kwwii> tuxice: you might want to talk to mpt about that kind of change first
<tuxice> who is mpt?
<tuxice> kwwii ?
<andreasn> tuxice: Matthew Paul Thomas, UI Designer at Canonical, he's in #ubuntu-desktop
<tuxice> k
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-11-01
<ben2talk> hi
<thorwil> hello
<ben2talk> I'm curious if everyone is having trouble with themes in 8.10 - I've been playing with it today, it's broken :((
<thorwil> didn't upgrade, yet
<ben2talk> hmmmm hold on then
<thorwil> ben2talk: i suggest you have a look at launchpad to see if a bug has been filed
<ben2talk> it was fine last night, and also after the upgrade until I installed some new themes - now themes are broken, I have lovely themes only if I sudo)
<ben2talk> sure, bugs there - but maybe too soon, not much talk about anything yet
<ben2talk> I had trouble before - with 8.04 - but now it says 'gtk+ engine not installed' - even when the theme is applied
<ben2talk> thanks anyway :)
<thorwil> i would point you to the responsible person here, but he would perhaps just point you to launchpad again ;) plus it's weekend and a holiday where he resides
<thorwil> ugh
<Nece228> i love new ubuntu 8.10 theme!
<Spaz926> hey all
<zniavre> o
<Spaz926> Hey, all
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-11-02
<Spaz926> hello all
<thorwil> nand: hi! just skimmed your report. excellent work :)
<nand> thorwil: thanks :) I'm hoping this will help non brainstomers have an idea of what's going on there :)
<Picklesworth> Hey, any SVG experts about?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-26
<coz_> so  now  the finalization of artwork is done by cononical's art team?  correct?
<coz_> rather "all" default ubuntu artwork is done by cononical's art team
<coz_> ??
<thorwil> sad. no sign of life from robsta, no update to gtk-css-engine :(
<darkmatter> the css engine, although neat, is a waste of resources and an unnecessary duplication of work imho
<mac_v> kwwii: mat_t: , the xsplash banding bug i kept mentioning... Bug #441210 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441210 in xsplash "boot and gdm "wallpaper" is not dithered" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441210
 * mac_v  gets no banding problems with this image > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33875810/xsplash_bg_new.jpg  
<mat_t> mac_v: good, I think that fix is going in
<mac_v> \o/
<mat_t> if not, moan to kenvandine :)
<kwwii> hey guys, in case anyone is wondering where I have been lately, I am sick ;(
<kwwii> going into the hospital tomorrow for at least one day, maybe more
<mac_v> kwwii: aw... :( .... get well soon :)
<kwwii> mac_v: thanks ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: get well soon!
<mat_t> kwwii: keep it real (and healthy) dude
<kwwii> mat_t: thanks man, getting a bit worried the closer it gets
<mat_t> kwwii: we're with you dude - it'll all be fine. Make sure to file a bug though
<mat_t> ;)
<kwwii> :p
<mat_t> I'll make sure it's on pitti's radar ;)
<kwwii> lol, no doubt...he can fix *anything*
<coz_> good day all
<coz_> I see that troy_s  was here...has he returned?
<thorwil> coz_: not really. for all i know he's not subscribed to the art list and definitively doesn't post there. however, he had a concept for the boot screen. only recently started to see him drop by here
<coz_> thorwil,   I see... too bad   ... I actually stopped coming here after he and I talked right before he left
<thorwil> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/
<coz_> thorwil,  yeah I have that link here :)    I will have to contact him  ...:)
<coz_> now that is what I call I nice boot sequence :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-27
<DanRabbit> Anyone here with pretty good knowledge of the Murrine engine?
<thorwil> http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2009/10/oxygen-screencast.html
<darkmatter> ans what's so special about them? they look like the same craptastic animations we've had in *nix for a few years now :)
<race> need dvd-disk cover to version 9.10
<thorwil> race -v
<kwwii> race: DIYMArketing on the wiki
 * kwwii returns from the hospital, btw...I am still alive ;)
<ckontros> kwwii: Damn. I was hoping to get you camera and equipt. :P
<SiDi> kwwii: why were you in hospital if i may ask?
<ckontros> SiDi: Hemorrhoids
<SiDi> aw
<ckontros> hehe
<knome> kwwii, you mean too much beer? ;)
<kwwii> SiDi: they did an agiogram and heart catheter to check out some recent problems I had (a light heart-attack, and such)
<kwwii> knome: I wish
<SiDi> kwwii: aw, thats bad :/
<knome> hehe
<kwwii> SiDi: all in all, it wasn't a fun day, but at least everything went well ;)
<SiDi> thats the most important
<SiDi> i hope you'll be fine with your heart :/
<knome> me too
<ckontros> Man. You guys are too nice. :P
<mac_v> kwwii: aernt you a bit young for an ischemia? i guess , pretty dietary habits or is it hereditary?
<thorwil> does the angiogram(?) make good material for a wallpaper?
<mac_v> lol ;p ... would look awesome though
<mac_v> hmmm ,.. anyone know how... [In nautilus side pane ] to place nautilus bookmarks on top and the rest of the filesystems ,trash below?
<nixnux> hi there
<knome> hello
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-28
<thorwil> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features/
<thorwil> guess the intention is to have the text alternating between left and right side. well, that's not happening here
<thorwil> sad to see mutilated windows on the last 2 shots
<thorwil> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-software-center.jpg
<thorwil> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-accessibility.jpg
<MadsRH> thorwil -> something looks strange at the edges of images. They look _too_ crop'ed or something. Perhaps a reflection or a shadow would have made it look more as a part of the site (if you know what I mean)
<thorwil> yes
<mac_v> thorwil: even sadder to see is that the software center screenshot shows the webkit bug,  where the programming icon is black instead of the intended white :/
<MadsRH> It just seems a little too in your face. I really like what Apple is doing: http://www.apple.com/dk/macosx/developers/
<redcat> bonjour
<redcat> are you speaking english,french...
<redcat> you speak English is not
<redcat> *isn't it
<thorwil> english
<thorwil> bonjour redcat
<redcat> ah, I knew
<redcat> bonjour
<redcat> I'm having a little trouble talking but it should go
<redcat> excuse me
<thorwil> this is irc, not a grammar contest or vocabulary test ;)
<redcat> yes but if we use technical vocabulary is more complicated
<redcat> isn't it
<thorwil> we will see :)
<redcat> then here you are working on the pretty side of ubuntu
<redcat> I really like the new loading bar that moves
<thorwil> redcat: yes, in this channel you find people interested in artwork for ubuntu. including some of the designers employed by canonical
<thorwil> redcat: "loading bar that moves" = throbber
<darkmatter> and the occasional person like me, who is here to critique and generally make the other channel-members lives a living hell :P
<redcat> designers by Canonical employees are paid and are professional
<thorwil> yes
<redcat> <darkmatter>: i will traduce that you say withe systran
<thorwil> darkmatter: you do a very poor job at making our lives a living hell :p
<darkmatter> thorwil: then I shall endeavor to improve my aim :P
<redcat> is a poor job?
<darkmatter> thorwil: like this http://www.seoexpertconsultants.com/index.php?linux&release=Hannah%20Montana%20v1 ? oO
<SiDi> ffs they dont have Xubuntu 9.10 rc
<SiDi> scandalous
<thorwil> not enough ponies!
<redcat> Hannah Montana v1 linux??? hahahah!
<redcat> you have used a Ubuntu based
<redcat> ?
 * SiDi would like to point out that the prettiest stuff done with a buntu in its name is in #xubuntu-devel, huhuhu :D
<darkmatter> SiDi: you mean the 'slowest' stuff :P
<SiDi> darkmatter: blargh, Xub is so much snappier than Ubuntu and Kubuntu :)
<darkmatter> not that it matters. the Geeko is where its at :D
<redcat> peace be between distributions
<redcat> but I am still an avid user of ubuntu with gnome
 * SiDi puts his fingers in his ears (and nowhere else!).
 * thorwil is suspicious of SiDi stressing that point
<redcat> more geeks
<redcat> *see you
<redcat> bye
<lucazade> hi all! anyone know how to get this mods in ubuntu? http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2009/10/26/5-little-things/
<SiDi> wow, round corners
<SiDi> the last one comes from gnome upstream
<SiDi> the 4th one is all about making the pictures, i think
<SiDi> the 3 first ones, well, find the patches in fedora packages and steal them (with the appropriate copyright notice ofc)
<andreasn> the 4th might have been added to gnome-themes already, or there is a bug open about it
<darkmatter> the applet spacing is nice, but they should have copied the 16x16 sizes as well when they borrowed the idea
<andreasn> ah, here is the patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599068
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599068 in theme-mist "xdg folder icons for mist" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<andreasn> the others are probably inside gnome bugzilla somewhere, waiting to get accepted
<SiDi> i love those tooltips, i must say
<andreasn> half of the bugfix for the tooltip is here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599618
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599618 in gtk "better tooltip positioning" [Normal,New]
<darkmatter> I must steal the patches for openSUSE 11.2 :D
<andreasn> the rest is probably here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=describeuser.html&login=mclasen@redhat.com
<andreasn> or here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=describeuser.html&login=william.jon.mccann@gmail.com
<darkmatter> one of the applet patch revisions https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=145479&action=diff
<SiDi> wow, impressive search engines.
<darkmatter> rounded tooltips https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599617
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599617 in gtk "a modern tooltip look" [Normal,New]
<lucazade> thanks i'll gather all these patches
<darkmatter> non-retarded tray ordering https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=145576&action=diff
<zniavre> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/3138/capture1e.png
<mac_v> zniavre: did you apply the patch or is it an option in the murrine or any other engine?
<mac_v> already
<zniavre> mac_v,  it's murrine + the gnome-look.org rgba modules > http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Another+Gtk+RGBA+module+?content=100968
<zniavre> it does not work for many "gtk" applications (as, first, nautilus itself, what is quite sad)
<mac_v> hmm , the rbga ;)
<zniavre> but it looks really "modern" for all others (rounded menu+translucidy)
<kwwii> zniavre: that link seems to just say that it is for the rgba, what adds the rounded menus?
<zniavre> it adds rgba enable for all application without rgba patch or pluggins > http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/rgba-support/list
<zniavre> and i do not know another gtk engine who makes rounded menu
<kwwii> ahhh, ok..I get it now
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> might be neat to add that patch once we start working on lucid
<zniavre> yes x100
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> i "feature resquest" all applications im using to get rgba-enable option posssible
<kwwii> yeah, no doubt
<kwwii> the thing is, I get bug reports when some apps have it
<kwwii> gnome-system-monitor, for instance
<zniavre> heu i guess no
<zniavre> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/9218/capturelv.png
<zniavre> and rounded menus are working
<mac_v> making a dark theme is hard :/ > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-3.png
<mac_v> doesn anyone know a way to isolate OOo apps ? they seem to want to use the hicontrast icons once the bg color is set a bit too dark :/
<zniavre> mac_v,  full dark theme are tricky with some application not fully gtk
<mac_v> zniavre: yeah , i'v had to set the rules for several widgets separately :/ but OOo is the most horrible
<zniavre> mac_v, i hav made a black theme two years ago my workaround for firefox and Ooo was to change the launcher to launch those apps with readable theme  : env GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc "app_name"
<mac_v> zniavre: it that command right? it doesnt seem to work :(
<zniavre> how thats strange yes it does not work anymore
<thorwil> http://hayashinomura.deviantart.com/art/Commission-Ubunchu-Akane-141708488
<raozuzu> @ thorwil: nice work! :D
<thorwil> raozuzu: not mine. found via http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/10/27/1382/
<raozuzu> ups :P
<raozuzu> thx u
<zniavre> mac_v,  it works > http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3650/capture1l.png
<Torgerson> If i am interested how do i get started?
<kwwii> Torgerson: check the wiki for all the details
<kwwii> Torgerson: wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork has links to everything you probably want to know
<Torgerson> k
<kwwii> Torgerson: we currently finished Karmic and will start work on Lucid very soon
<Torgerson> thanks
<kwwii> glad to help
<Torgerson> Lucid is
<Torgerson> ?
<kwwii> the next release after karmic
<kwwii> ie 10.4
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-29
<thorwil> so now we have a first submission in Incoming/Lucid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/Kioo
<darkmatter> yet no attachments. kinda makes it hard to critique
<zniavre> :o)
<darkmatter> nm... found it on gnome look... and... err... NO
<darkmatter> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/114524-1.png
 * mac_v wonders whats "glassy" about that ;p
<kwwii> thorwil: hrm, I get a 503 error on that link
<mac_v> kwwii: lol , it just worked a few mins ago... not its down ;)
<kwwii> wow, the whole wiki is down it seems
<thorwil> kwwii: i just had an X crash. now that page doesn't load here
<darkmatter> mac_v: I'm still trying to think of a constructive criticism on that, because if I speak my mind I'll sound like an insensitive ahole :P
<thorwil> kwwii: wasn't much to see there, anyway :)
<kwwii> :p
<thorwil> darkmatter: good job ;p
<mac_v> darkmatter: is there a way to change specific colors when the theme changes? like the blue color used for links in the "appearances" window?
<mac_v> the blue becomes hasrh when the background is dark :/
<mac_v> harsh*
<darkmatter> thorwil: you mean finding a screenie on gnome-look? wasn't hard. it's even more a 'sticks out like a sore thumb' entry than the usual content :P
<thorwil> darkmatter: no, your formulation to mac_v
<darkmatter> mac_v: yeah, using symbolic colors and the appropriate widget. just a sec. I can't remember the name/class for the html links
<darkmatter> mac_v: http://pastebin.ca/1647610 put that after the initial cruft in the gtkrc (padding/color/etc)
<darkmatter> mac_v: I haven't tried yet, but it *should* be possible to do that in symbolic colors
<darkmatter> mac_v: like... say:  GnomeHRef::link_color  = shade (.8, @selected_bg_color)   should work the same as it does for text label et al
<mac_v> 	GnomeHRef::link_color		="#E6DDD5"
<mac_v> 	GtkIMHtmlr::hyperlink-color	="#E6DDD5"
<mac_v> i tried this^ .. but didnt work :(
<darkmatter> hmmm... odd.. maybe theres a change in the latest gtk.. hang on
<darkmatter> ahhh... they added in a menagerie of others. stupid app developers :P
 * mac_v curses devs... especially the OOo ones :/
<darkmatter> mac_v: http://pastebin.ca/1647619
<kwwii> some apps even hard-code the link color ;)
<mac_v> crappy OOo guys decided to use the gtk entry text color for the status bar , but use the background color for the base :/
<darkmatter> mac_v: if it doesn't work with that rats nest, try wrapping it in a
<darkmatter> style "yourlinksfsckingsuck"
<darkmatter> {
<darkmatter> }
<darkmatter> class "GtkWidget" style "gtkblows" type thing :P
<mac_v> darkmatter: .. the pastebin stuff works ... yeah
<mac_v> darkmatter: thanks... /me no more eye sore \o/
<darkmatter> mac_v: I think thats most of them, although I may have missed several billion useless widgets :P
<darkmatter> and your welcome
<darkmatter> mac_v: I'll never understand why we need 70,000 widgets for hyperlinks /facepalm
<darkmatter> I can understand a three states. normal/prelight/beentheredonethat, possibly even one set for widgets and one for html (like in yelp), but this pick-and-choose--your-widget-or-avoid-standardization-and-hardcode-your-own mentality is.. odd
<kwwii> darkmatter: don't forget keyboard selections and such
<darkmatter> kwwii: opps, yeah. need to ass another thousand widgets :P
<darkmatter> add*
<darkmatter> that would have been a Freudian gtk comment xD
<thorwil> just wanted to ask for a how-to ass widgets
<darkmatter> lol
<darkmatter> hmmm... I wonder if I should hack on na-tray.c tonight or wait until I'm more awake>
<kwwii> mac_v: seen bug #450398 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450398 in indicator-applet "The "unread messages" appearance of the tray icon is not noticeable enough in Karmic" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450398
<mac_v> kwwii: the proposed one is the new messages icon > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32981203/comparing-icons.png
<mac_v> kwwii: its just users are accustomed to the color changes they find it different
<kwwii> mac_v: so maybe it would be best to make it green somehow?
<mac_v>  hmmm :/
<mac_v> kwwii: i'm not sure why it needs to be green... the icon is clearly different from the "no new"...  it is recognizable when it changes so then why color is essential?
<mac_v> kwwii: btw ,there was a bug filed even when the human theme used color ;p Bug #392265
<kwwii> mac_v: teh question is whether the difference is enough to draw your eye
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392265 in hundredpapercuts "Indicator-applet icon for "new message" is too visually similar too the default icon" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392265
<mac_v> kwwii: the whole change to the notification area was to *not* draw attention unless there is something urgent to do , the users get notifications to notify new IM/messages
<kwwii> mac_v: very good point...but what about emails?
<mac_v> kwwii: emails are the new snail mail ;p   so there is nothing urgent about them
<kwwii> mac_v: ok, I guess you're right
<mac_v> kwwii: :) , i'm commenting on the bug with screenshots
<kwwii> mac_v: excellent, thanks ;)
<kwwii> oooh, just saw this: http://atkarus.bestfreewallpaper.net/atkarusdesigns/?p=1&nggpage=10&pageid=1
<kwwii> and I wonder if we should put this on the wiki somewhere: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=84808&d=1221043171
<kwwii> the icon library
<kwwii> works pretty well, maybe someone would work on it to improve it ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: a mention in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Software ?
 * mac_v wonders if kwwii was hiding under a rock > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2009-September/011307.html
<mac_v> aw.. thorwil too ... :(
<thorwil> mac_v: no, i actually started to recall that there was something on the list
<mac_v> yay , \o/ atleast someone reads the mail i send ;p
<thorwil> shouldn't be floating around in a .zip
<thorwil> mac_v: yeah, sometimes i forget to check who's sending before i start to read ;p
<kwwii> mac_v: no, but I just saw it on my desktop and remembered that I wanted to do something about it :p
 * mac_v TODO : now has to find a new identity
<mac_v> kwwii: do you have the link to the forum?
<kwwii> thorwil: yeah, and perhaps a better place to put it at
<kwwii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912934&highlight=icon+library
<thorwil> kwwii: how many objects are on your desktop? :)
<kwwii> thorwil: a *lot*
<kwwii> and I have a very large monitor ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: thorwil: it was a totally accidental find ;)  i helped the author for someother stuff about in ubuntu+1 and then i asked something about the human ethernet icon on the panel ,
<mac_v> the one i helped turned out to be the author of the icon-library ;p
<kwwii> has anyone played with epidermis before?
<thorwil> is there any way to eliminate the gaps to the left of v. scrollbars (with murrine)?
<mac_v> kwwii: you mean the real epidermis? o.0    or some software ?
<thorwil> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<darkmatter> the epidermis is to ticklish to play with
<thorwil> ^ that's why really serious play requires you to get out of it!!
<kwwii> :p
<thorwil> it should be possible to transplant the new-wave scrollbars into the human theme, right?
<mac_v> thorwil: yup
<darkmatter> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakubsteiner/4052840323/ <--- awesome
<thorwil> hmm, strange things are happening with this transplant
<thorwil> any suggestions why i get that stroke at the center of the scrollbar button? http://i34.tinypic.com/b9z4z.jpg
<thorwil> nm, had to kick GtkScrollbar stuff out of murrine-default
 * mac_v wonders how thorwil is using the bright prelight of the newwave scrollbars ;p
<thorwil> how do i get rid of the window menu button?
<mac_v> thorwil: from human?
<thorwil> yes
<mac_v> thorwil: you want it completely gone? or ...
<thorwil> yes
<mac_v> thorwil: it can be simpler if you replace this > /usr/share/themes/Human/metacity-1/menu.png and menu_over.png with a blank image
<thorwil> sure, but i want that silly thing gone. no special area. i always use right-click on title.bar
<thorwil> i just outcommented anything refering to the menu button, but it is still drawn. i suspect something isn't right with switching themes
<mac_v> thorwil: i dont think it is removable by theme ... have you searched the gconf?
<mac_v> thorwil: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<thorwil> mac_v: if including or excluding stuff and moving everything around isn't possible, then i have to wonder why this xml file is so damn huge
<mac_v> thorwil: change it to > :minimize,maximize,close
<mac_v> thorwil: the ':' is needed if you want it on the right side
<thorwil> just read some documentation that says that the menu button must be specified :/
<thorwil> mac_v: thanks!
<mac_v> thorwil: hmm? didnt the removal of the "menu" from the gconf not work? it WFM
<thorwil> mac_v: i want to see how other themes are meant to look whenever i switch back
<thorwil> mac_v: so i went with the blank image solution you proposed :)
<mac_v> lol ;p
<mac_v> kwwii: the theme you were looking for > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304125
<mac_v> the wiki submission^
<thorwil> seems like ardchoille doesn't quite understand wiki attachments
<kwwii> mac_v: very nice...I am sure we can just go with that as-is
 * mac_v wonders if kwwii is high on pan meds ;p
<mac_v> pain*
<kwwii> ;)
<SiDi> EMERGENCY: does anyone know where i can find cool Free fonts please?
<raozuzu> http://www.dafont.com/ is this useful?
<kwwii> a font emergency? sounds flaky to me
<kwwii> :p
<andreasn> SiDi: mizmo blogged about some free fonts http://mairin.wordpress.com/2009/10/28/unpackaged-open-font-of-the-week-bola/
<andreasn> see related posts too
<SiDi> raozuzu: unfortunately 99% of dafont is not Free
<SiDi> and i visited mairin's blog immediately too, w/out finding something I liked
<SiDi> but apparently i found something ok, thanks to ochosi
<SiDi> kwwii: i didnt know i'd have to do the release artwork
<raozuzu> I'm sorry SiDi :P
<SiDi> it looks like we forgot the countdown banners and just noticed, you see
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> guess you can leave out the countdown banners now
<SiDi> oh, really? :D
<kwwii> :D
<thorwil> how about negative countdown banners?
<kwwii> "you missed the release by 17 days!"
<kwwii> I updated the wiki to point to the Lucid pages, if I missed something please let me know
<kwwii> can anyone confirm bug #422511 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in gtk+2.0 "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422511
<kwwii> but just the lower part of it
<kwwii> should probably be another bug
<mac_v> lol SiDi  , isnt xubuntu releasing today?
<SiDi> mac_v: meant to
<SiDi> fucking 6 months release cycle.. x_x
<kwwii> SiDi: is there anything we can do to help?
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/view/iBwJ3z.html
<mac_v> SiDi welcome to the big brother program ;p ,
<SiDi> kwwii: if you have a font that would look good, and that is not ubuntu title, i'd love you :d
<SiDi> (that image is from ochosi)
<mac_v> SiDi:  the "karmic kola" text? or the "xubuntu"
<kwwii> SiDi: http://imjustcreative.com/sorts-mill-goudy-free-open-source-font-for-download/2009/09/05/
<SiDi> mac_v: the xubuntu text
<SiDi> kwwii: hm that may work out good :)
<kwwii> troy pointed that one out to me
<kwwii> ;)
<SiDi> finally it isnt so sexy ;D
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/view/HUVRIH.html
<kwwii> it doesn't fit well with the Karmic Koala so large/light
<kwwii> maybe put the xubuntu 9.10 on top of it instead of next to it
<kwwii> or make Karmic Koala smaller
<mac_v> SiDi: isnt "karmic koala" just a code name and not supposed to be used when released?
<mac_v> kwwii: ^
<kwwii> mac_v: xubuntu and co have a lot more freedom to do what they want ;)
<mac_v>  ;)
<mac_v> SiDi: 3 different fonts on the same page doesnt seem nice :( ... you could use the same font from the "xubuntu 9.10" , in the "out .... dnload now" but smaller
<SiDi> kwwii: fortunately, cause we also have a lot more stuff to do per person ;P
<mac_v> knome: the source for the wallpaper pls :)
<kwwii> SiDi: trust me, I know the feeling ;)
<ochosi> hi everyone, i'm wondering how to use a vfb-font in gimp?
<knome> mac_v, it's in xubuntu wiki
<knome> artwork/karmic
 * mac_v now wondering where the xubuntu wiki is ;p
 * mac_v searches 
<mac_v> knome:  the png is the main source file? or ...
<knome> wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<knome> no actually
<knome> damn
<mac_v> knome: i found the wiki and it has only the png :(
<knome> yeah
<knome> atm i'm in a bus
<mac_v> knome: sure , no hurry...
<mac_v> :)
<kwwii> oh boy, here we go...the old "I am in a bus" excuse :P
<ochosi> hehe
<mac_v> lol
<SiDi> [17:23] <knome> my battery dies in a sec
<SiDi> Apocalypse.
<knome> \o/
<knome>  |
<knome> /'\
<knome> see you in 30min
 * kwwii wanders off to get dinner
<knome> :)
<bluedragon> Hi all. I am new to this Ubuntu. But would love to contribute. Can Someone tell me how to post the artwork and where :) Thanks
<thorwil> bluedragon: first you must learn the virtue of patience, young grasshopper
<SiDi> a grasshopper, where?
<thorwil> SiDi: hungry?
<SiDi> year
<SiDi> Yeah*
<thorwil> 4 "themes" by this ardchoille guy now in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid
<thorwil> how to curb someone's enthusiasm without looking like a bad guy? ;}
<SiDi> wow
<SiDi> i hadnt seen 4 ugly themes in a row for a while.
<SiDi> ^something like that, thorwil, should work well.
<thorwil> heh
<SiDi> i would be glad to commit myself to that task but i appeared to have unsubscribed from every ubuntu mailing list.
<thorwil> SiDi: nothing on the list about these submissions
<SiDi> omg, all the icons are gone
<SiDi> now you have to read text :/
<SiDi> http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html
<SiDi> on the screenshots there
<thorwil> hilarious: http://blog.uninstall.it/2009/10/29/designing-good-user-interfaces-0/
<SiDi> how very well argumented this is.
<mac_v> SiDi: the icons can be reverted ;)
<mac_v> thorwil: your "fan" danny , mentioned the ppa bisigli more than the community themes :(
<SiDi> mac_v: we kept them in xub ;D
<mac_v> SiDi: /me still cursing mpt ;p ... even today was trying to change his mind ;)
<thorwil> mac_v: picrillo(sp?)? what the heck is "ppa bisigli"?
<mac_v> thorwil: oh > Bisigi Project ;)
<mac_v> in the eye candy section
<thorwil> mac_v: ah, i rememeber some of those
<mac_v> thorwil: he was on the release party channel spreading the word about his blog ;p ...
 * mac_v whould have preferred if he had used the community themes screenshots rather than the bisigi themes :)
<thorwil> mac_v: he likes my scrollbar concept. that's all there is regarding a connection ;)
<mac_v> thorwil: lol!... was that all! i thought when you said " he is a fan" there was more ;)
<mac_v> thorwil: could you update the video for the scrollbar? [you mentioned it was improved , ]
<thorwil> mac_v: it was enough. bringing it up on brainstorm, as feature request, and i think ubuntu-devel-discuss plus at least one other list
<thorwil> mac_v: first i would have to fix the script
<thorwil> mac_v: maybe i do that, to at least have a working vertical version and get a few people at UDS to try it. even though it surely isn't lucid stuff :)
<mac_v> thorwil: yeah , the UDS is a good place , didrocks , mvo and a few others were totally into it , so if you could polish  maybe for gnome 3? ;)
<mac_v> thorwil: you could use kwwii to arm twist mpt too ;p
<thorwil> mac_v: should i know didrocks or mvo?
<mac_v> thorwil: mvo is the main dev of synaptic/software store and does some compiz updates too
<thorwil> mac_v: ah, that's why you had the idea to have it in the store, first
<mac_v> yup ;)
<SiDi> scrollbar stuff?
<thorwil> SiDi: if you have text and/or images that don't fit within a window, one solution is to show only part of it. then you can offer a so called scrollbar to change what part of the whole is shown
<mac_v> lol
<SiDi> thorwil: you're a genius.
<thorwil> SiDi: don't you know this one? http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/popup-scrollbar-concept-demo/
<SiDi`Laptop> i didnt, actually
<SiDi`Laptop> i wonder if it would still be as fast to go to the very bottom of a page
<ckontros> That's still awesome.
<SiDi`Laptop> yeah
<SiDi`Laptop> Well, im not sure :P ideally when i click on somewhere outside of the bar i'd like the middle ofthe bar to go there, and the text to be scrolled at that place
<SiDi`Laptop> for very fast scrolling. :P
<thorwil> SiDi`Laptop: middle click. for both gtk scrollbars and my demo
<SiDi`Laptop> Oo
<SiDi`Laptop> thorwil, you're my hero.
<thorwil> heh, thanks
 * SiDi`Laptop has been using a PC for 13 years now.
<thorwil> ah, so you're at least 13 years old!
<SiDi`Laptop> no, i'm 4 years old
<SiDi`Laptop> and i love contradictions
<thorwil> yeah, i hate them, too
<SiDi`Laptop> Nice
<thorwil> now i will log on!
<SiDi`Laptop> I think I had a bad influence over thorwil.
<ckontros> http://www.mmiworks.net/eng/publications/2009/09/gimp-single-mode.html
<SiDi`Laptop> yeah, i'm so eager to see this happen.
 * ckontros wonders if latest GIMP SVN looks like this?
<kwwii> hey
 * kwwii is back
<ckontros> yoyo
<kwwii> we just had our last practice before the halloween gig
<ckontros> \m/
<kwwii> nice touch...we have a make-up artist to do our costumes
<kwwii> costs a bit, but it's a nice touch, I think
<kwwii> s/costumes/makeup
<ckontros> Take pics! :)
<ckontros> SiDi: https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<kwwii> ckontros: we are a) making a video, b) making a dat recording and b) have a photographer ;)
<ckontros> Awesome. :)
<kwwii> the club holds 400+ people, and we are hoping to fill it
<ckontros> kwwii: Filming the whole set?
<kwwii> ckontros: yeah, a friend has a professional film camera (DV) so we are going to set it up and record the whole thing
<ckontros> Awesome
<kwwii> just for fun...if we really wanted to do anything with we'd need several camera men
<kwwii> but in a club you need a good camera/lense and we only have one of those
<kwwii> ;)
<ckontros> kwwii: Still awesome for something to put out there. I have many single-cam bootlegs I love. :)
<kwwii> the good thing is that this camera is really high quality, it has been used to make TV shows and such
<kwwii> actually, the lense costs almost as much as the camera
<ckontros> Always the way. :)
<kwwii> yeah, it should be interesting to see myself hoping around like an idiot after the fact :p
<ckontros> \m/
<ckontros> Show it to yer kid!!
<ckontros> Or he's already a roadie? :P
<kwwii> he is not allowed in the clubs we play in
<kwwii> ;(
<kwwii> legally in germany, before 16 you cannot stay out that late
<kwwii> he just turned 12
<kwwii> last friday, actually
<kwwii> unfortunately, we aren't the kind of band that plays in the afternoon
<kwwii> :D
<ckontros> Show him the vid then. :)
<kwwii> wow, I just installed the whole (old) studio theme with epidermis
<kwwii> nifty stuff
<ckontros> epidermis?
<kwwii> a theme setting app which does kinda "mega-themes" if you will
<kwwii> google for it
<kwwii> it is on launchpad
 * ckontros does as he's told
<kwwii> good boy
<ckontros> kwwii: Try that PPA I posted to play with GIMP 2.7.1
 * kwwii ready back
<kwwii> ckontros: cool beans, will do
<ckontros> kwwii: I got the page up for epidermis. Will tinker with later. Now the fam needs me.
<kwwii> be carefull, though..it can easily change everything in your system
<kwwii> art-wise, I maen
<kwwii> mean
<ckontros> Sure. I'm still rockin' your butterfly wall. :)
<kwwii> hehe, one of the neatest things about that pic, is that it is as-taken...no edits or such
<ckontros> Works real nice with dashua's Hanzo.
<kwwii> hrm, I installed the gimp stuff but I don't see a difference
<ckontros> kwwii: Yeah. Nothing dramatic yet. I might build from source if there's new code for the new UI.
<ckontros> In any event, it's latest GIMP. :)
<ckontros> Hmm... gimp.org looks down.
<ckontros> Ok. Family time.
<ckontros> kwwii: In GIMP, "Windows->Single-window mode"
<kwwii> cool, I'll try that
<kwwii> see you
<ckontros> Not like the screenshots from my other post but, different.
<zniavre> it's quite nice this single mode
<zniavre> "thumbail" are easy to use
<MadsRH> join #ubuntu-bugs
<MadsRH> oops :-)
<kwwii> MadsRH: no!
<ckontros> Hmm... Doesn't remember tool windows. (layers and such)
<ckontros> Yeah. That's a PITA.
<ckontros> Yep. Even with a fresh ~/.gimp-* folder.
<kwwii> hrm, on jaunty I am still not getting the improvements
<kwwii> although the ppa is installed
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-30
<mat_t> Hi everyone
<mat_t> Just want to say thanks and congratulations for the great release :)
 * mat_t is a bit tired but very happy
<thorwil> i thought with the pixmap engine, the pixel counts in "border" are used to specify the part of the image that won't be stretched?
<nemo> Say. Why does the Humanity theme have 5 separate svgs for, say, start-here.svg - isn't the whole point of SVG so that you don't have to do that?
<nemo> even if it is to offer slightly better rendering at different levels, seems surely all 5 resolutions don't need that...
<andreasn> it does need those different sizes. What is the issue here? size?
<andreasn> as in size on hard drive
<nemo> just seemed odd is all
<nemo> space isn't a huge concern
<nemo> well. I guess on some devices, but not mine
<nemo> noticed it as I was trying to pin down the various formats and directory paths to ensure that the start-here icon always had a 16x16 size available
<nemo> (was trying to reduce size of my top nav for small display)
<nemo> my .icons dir is now a mess of symlinks :)
<nemo> s/always had a 16x16 size available/always used a 16x16 size/
<andreasn> yup, lots of files :)
<nemo> I'm going to have to do a writeup for reducing space / size of top menu. seems to keep coming up on the forums
<andreasn> the panel?
<nemo> gnome-panel aye
<andreasn> hm, maybe it would look nice with smaller icons there
<nemo> right now I have start-here forcibly shrunk to 16x16, and gnome-panel translation for Applications/Places/System changed to "<zerowidthspace"/"Loc"/"Sys"
<nemo> start-here is the only icon that prevents the top panel from going below 20px
<nemo> er
<nemo> 24px
<nemo> on a small screen, those 4px are useful
<nemo> andreasn: http://m8y.org/tmp/Screenshot.jpeg
<nemo> also narrowed up buttons and scrollbars
<andreasn> you'll gain a a couple of more pixels if you use, hm, what is it now again "button_size = 16" or something like that in your gtkrc-file
<nemo> just shut down laptop, but I'll check later. I shrank a bunch of stuff in gtkrc/metacity
<nemo> anyway. time to go home. was just puzzled about all the repeated SVG files - even for 48 vs 64, seemed odd given the point of SVG was for making things scalable at different sizes
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-31
<mac_v> nemo: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/log/?p=177 , this is a good explanation of why the bigger sizes of the icons are needed ;)
<mac_v> nemo: we did the 64px icons because UNR used the 64px icons in the menus , and rather than scaling the 48px icons  , we thought the icons if present in 64px would help make the appearance look better.
<mac_v> we will also be adding more 128px icons sizes , for icons which are used in bigger sizes
<mac_v> nemo: also the panel size depends on the font size and not the icon size , contrary to what you state above. Reduce the font size and the panel will also be smaller , I'm using a 19px panel
<mac_v> reduce the application size and the panel will also allowed to be smaller
<mac_v> application font size*
 * ckontros waves
 * SiDi doesn't.
<ckontros> :(
 * SiDi bounces instead
 * thorwil is reminded of the bouncing ball intro of the old ghostbusters game
<thorwil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lh-xwAopy0
<ckontros> Anyone know why GIMP.org is down?
<thorwil> ckontros: the site is sad because the name "gimp" is being discussed on the list once more!
<ckontros> What? The "name" is under discussion?
<thorwil> ckontros: yes. though it is _very_ unlikely anything will happen. someone suggested to replace the Gnu with Perfect ... ;)
 * thorwil leaves for a bicycle ride
<ckontros> Ahh...
<nemo> mac_v: I reduced font sizes
<nemo> mac_v: and wasn't able to get the panel smaller
<nemo> mac_v: the instant I shrank start-here.png the panel reduced in size
<nemo> perhaps you're suggesting that what is forcing the 22px image instead of the 16px image is font dependant?
<nemo> anyway. others have run into the same thing
<nemo> the panel says it is 19px high, but is actually 24, until start-here is shrunk
<nemo> I'd just as soon keep the font size I have though, with a smaller icon
 * ckontros , with his fonts set to 8px can reduce the panel to 19pixels.
<nemo> mac_v: if you want, I can show you a before/after by simply moving my ~/.icons dir w/ its labyrinth of symlinks
<nemo> ckontros: did you measure the actual panel height? :)
<nemo> screenshot plz!
<nemo> anyway. 8px is way too small
<nemo> ckontros: http://m8y.org/tmp/Screenshot.jpeg - my desktop w/ shrunken start-here
<mac_v> nemo: humanity has a 16px icon , not sure why there was a need to shrink the icon
<nemo> mac_v: well. that's why I asked if it was doing some crude trigger based on font size to shrink the panel icon
<mac_v> btw  , 8px , is not too small ;p  ..
<nemo> mac_v: my suspicion is "yes"
<nemo> if you simply try to reduce the panel size to 20/19px it ignores you, and sticks with the larger icon
<mac_v> i'v been using 8px , since i felt 10px was too big :)
<nemo> unlike most things that scale correctly
<ckontros> I run 1920x1200 w/8px.
<nemo> however, if you lie to it and tell it the 16px is the 24px one
<nemo> then it uses that, and the panel can now resize down correctly
<mac_v> nemo : you can force the icon using gtkrc
<nemo> oh? that'd be nice too?
<nemo> where.
<ckontros> nemo: You seem to just want more padding around the icon. So what you did is fine.
<nemo> no
<nemo> ckontros: I don't want more padding. I want the panel at 20px or 19px instead of 24px
<nemo> ckontros: let me fire up the laptop and show you what happens if I remove the symlinks :)
<nemo> panel gets taller due to start-here
<nemo> ignoring the panel size
<nemo> oooone sec
<mac_v> nemo: in the gtk theme , you can force the icons size
<nemo> btw, there are many ubuntu forum threads on this
<mac_v> gtk-icon-sizes = "panel-menu=16,16"
<nemo> mac_v: I just want to force *that* icon size. if you could show that, it'd be great
<nemo> cool
<nemo> I'll give that a shot
<nemo> lemme dig up the laptop
<mac_v> nemo: add that to the gtkdc of the theme
<mac_v> gtkrc*
<ckontros> AFAIK, you cant bet below 21 without going to a 8px font, editing the gtkrc or changing the icons. Which you have done.
<nemo> well. of the 3, gtkrc is tidier.
<mac_v> yup , i dont think you can without having smaller font ;)
<nemo> although the .icons has advantage of being user specific
<ckontros> But forcing that icon size with do it for everything in the panel or panel menu I believe.
<nemo> oh. hum
<nemo> ckontros: that would make icons smaller than 16 increase in size?
<mac_v> nemo: AFAIK , you need to force for every applet on the panel
<mac_v> the messaging menu uses a 22px icon
<mac_v> there is not 16px icon size for that
<mac_v> no*
<ckontros> mac_v: I /think/ it can be panel-global or app-specific. Can't remember.
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/temp.txt - my overkill symlinks
<nemo> ok. now to try the gtkrc suggestion
<nemo> will move .icons somewhere
<nemo> mac_v: where would I put gtk-icon-sizes ?
<nemo> oh wait
<nemo> I already did that
<nemo> it didn't work
<mac_v> nemo: is the theme in the .icons or  in usr/share?   [just taking a wild guess , since that option works when human theme uses it]
<nemo> $ grep -Ev "^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*#" .gtkrc-2.0
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-menu=16,16"
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-button=16,16"
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-small-toolbar=16,16"
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-large-toolbar=16,16"
<mac_v> .themes*
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-dnd=16,16" #don't know
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="gtk-dialog=16,16" #don't know
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes="panel-menu=16,16:gtk-large-toolbar=20,20"
<nemo> I've always had those in there
<nemo> but I still need to do the ~/.icons thing
<mac_v> nemo: hmm , what .icons thing?
<nemo> hm. also my font size *is* 8!
<nemo> how odd
<mac_v> lol
<nemo> mac_v: the symlink thing I referenced above
<nemo> ok. so I'm clearly comfortable at 8. hmmm
<nemo> so why does it work for you, but not for me
<ckontros> Maybe you have things in your gtkrc messing with it?
<nemo> ckontros: that's my entire gtkrc above
<nemo> um. I can send you the theme gtkrc as well I guess
<ckontros> No need.
<nemo> (as opposed to user)
<nemo> I see nothing in the Humanity gtkrc that seems likely - I did reduce the widths of things, I certainly didn't increase anything
<nemo> anyway. I'm not the only one to resort to this :)
<nemo> but it works ok. just a bit convoluted
<nemo> I guess what would be a timesaver would be a "small display" theme :)
<mac_v> nemo: in the *human* gtkrc it is in line 8
<nemo> one that tightens everything up
<nemo> gtk-icon-sizes = "panel-menu=24,24:gtk-button=16,16"
<nemo> that one?
<mac_v> yup ,
<mac_v> but that was for 24,24 , so i gave you a 16,16 ;)
<nemo> huh. that should have been overridden by my gtkrc personal
<nemo> riiight
<nemo> but my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 should specify the 16x16 override I pasted above
<mac_v> nemo: check if there is anything in the gconf[panel options] , which forces any size
<nemo> oh. and I'm using DarkRoom right now which has no such line
<nemo> there is a default size of 24 - however I don't think that would force it since it clearly honours my resizing ... once I smack down start-here
<mac_v> nemo: i thought you mentioned that you used a gtkrc ? oh ! so you didnt use it as a theme?
<nemo> mac_v: I modified my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 - but I also modified the DarkRoom theme to tighten up scrollbars and such on that theme
<nemo> no one else seems to like DarkRoom, so it only impacts me really :)
<nemo> the grep above is from .gtkrc-2.0 - that's why I pasted the grep line :)
<mac_v> ah , ok
<nemo> current top panel size in gconf is set to 19
<nemo> I'm pretty sure if I measure it it will actually be 20
<nemo> due to other things getting in the way
<nemo> btw, another annoying aspect of the start-here thing
<nemo> if a user decides to reduce their panel from 24 to 19, they then discover gnome will spawn apps underneath the menu bar
<nemo> which it now thinks is only 19px high
<mac_v> nemo: i think the best for you is to use the autohide ;)
<nemo> hm. it is 19px high
<nemo> mac_v: naw. I like seeing my system stats
<nemo> I interact w/ top bar too often to want autohide
<nemo> actually, I've always found autohides annoying. dunno why
<mac_v> nemo: you can force the autohide size to 16px
<nemo> maybe 'cause they pop out at me when I least expect it just 'cause I moved my mouse wrong
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> so it would only peek out a bit?
<mac_v> nemo: so on autohide  16px willstill be displayed
<nemo> I might still be able to read my stuff then
<nemo> but then it would jitter.
<nemo> well. I'll play w/ it. 19px works well enough.  Maybe I'll whip up a script for the poor souls on the ubuntu forum in same situation
<mac_v> nemo: set the delay to very long
<ckontros> In gconf: /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide_size
 * nemo tries
<mac_v> nemo: set autohide delays it to 1 min or something , that way it wont move easily
<nemo> 16, oddly, doesn't look like 16
<nemo> everything is chopped in half
<nemo> hm
<nemo> maybe 8
<nemo> interesting. 16 or 8 do exactly the same thing
<nemo> ditto 24
<nemo> ok. autosize is not working as expected :)
<nemo> 1-9 work
<nemo> above 9 the values are ignored
<nemo> meh. no biggie. 19px is ok as noted.
<nemo> I was just more curious about the SVGs and brought this nuisance up in passing :)
<mac_v> nemo: that jimmac article mentions why svg is needed in all sizes
<nemo> yeah. that makes sense
<nemo> for small
<nemo> it was the 48 and 64 I didn't understand
 * nemo rereads what you said before
<nemo> ah. hm
<nemo> dunno. doesn't seem like it'd matter much. but hey, whatever :)
<nemo> somehow seems you could get away w/ small and large or just small, medium and large, but you're the artists.
<mac_v> nemo: well when you are wondering about 19/16 px... why wouldnt 48/64 px matter ;p
<mac_v> the icons were added just to make the images more sharper
<mac_v> nemo: also humanity-icon-theme is not very big download , it is nearly as big a human icon theme but has more the 4-5 time the number of icons... so size isnt a problem for us either
 * mac_v gets back to cursing OOo... #$%#$
 * thorwil has ubuntu-one fail at upload and uses dropbox instead
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-01
<Schendje> hi thorwil, doctormo
<thorwil> hi Schendje
<Schendje> how was uds? :)
<thorwil> pretty nice
<Schendje> thorwil: did you guys make some progress with the reinvigorating session?
<Schendje> any important conclusions or such? (just curious)
<thorwil> Schendje: remains to be seen, as what we talked at least bears the potential for progress ;)
<thorwil> Schendje: i will try to write a blog post about it. somehow it's a bit blurry in my head, while it seemed clear enough when i was still there
<Schendje> thorwil: well that's good right :)
<Schendje> thorwil: heh, cool
<Schendje> are you still planning on developing the erato thing? (is that the name?)
<thorwil> Schendje: yes. doctormo intends to continue with it. i'd like to get the big picture down, so doing mockups and stuff for erato is a bit of a distraction, actually
<thorwil> Schendje: there will be some research, a survey designed by ivanka
<thorwil> Schendje: you could fill that spot, helping doctormo with design for the initial, minimal site. what i did so far resides at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~art-design-website/%2Bjunk/meta-design-center/files/head%3A/mockups/
<thorwil> coffee, bbl
<Schendje> thorwil: if he wants, i'd love to :)
<thorwil> Schendje: i'm sure doctormo will welcome your contribution, but of course be sure to chat with him. you might be able to build on my mockup, but if you prefer to start over, that would be fine with me
<Schendje> no so far it looks good
<Schendje> i like that you've kept it neutral
<Schendje> both for the content and so it can be used by others apps/software
<thorwil> Schendje: after a mockup of the header/rough_layout of the site, next things needed are a welcome/about page, submission form, pages for browsing submissions
<Schendje> yep
<thorwil> Schendje: i started in inkscape, but it might be of advantage to move over to html/css soon. depends on how you like to work, too, of course
<Schendje> the structure of the different projects is definitely important...
<Schendje> and also the relation with, for instance, sparkleshare
<thorwil> Schendje: there are many open questions in that area
<thorwil> starting from blobs in the database vs bzr vs git, local vs off-site repos ...
<Schendje> yes
<Schendje> i guess we need to figure out where this will fit in the process
<Schendje> so we don't have to do things twice ;)
<Schendje> i'll see what i can do :)
<thorwil> well, perhaps that question can be surrounded, conceptually, until it surrenders :)
<doctormo> hello Schendje
<Schendje> hi doctormo
<yahyai-0_> _> any one know how to make text-plymouth theme
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-02
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, any progress/news on the erato project, now the UDS is over?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: None yet, been dealing with wacom stuff, are you egar to dig into it with me?
<ronnie_vd_c> sure :D
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, is http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/ also related to this project, or is that a different target?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: That's a very tempary solution where we can post images for our research on this website project.
<doctormo> designs and so on.
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, is the community involved in this project, or do we still keep it low profile till the first few stages are done?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: It's best to keep things ticking over and invite in interested and committed friends.
<doctormo> Because the research may turn us for sixpence and make all our work for nothing. It's unlikely, but it might do.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, i agree
<ronnie_vd_c> anything i cant do for now?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Can't?
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, can*
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Do you have a wacom tablet?
<ronnie_vd_c> no, yesterday tried one tough. Nice things, but a little to expansive for me
<doctormo> At least Ping of Wacom is working on the driver, it makes me feel fuzzy to know it's got some official support.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, did the wacom work on older versions of ubuntu, of it it a new wacom tablet?
<thorwil> nice to see a response on the list so quick
<Schendje> :)
<Schendje> thorwil: am i alone in not liking the new menu bar gradient on the forums?
<thorwil> Schendje: screenshot, or is the theme online already?
<Schendje> there's a link in Mike's email
<thorwil> got no mail from Mike, so far
<thorwil> but if it is this: http://www.mikesplanet.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ufss.png
<thorwil> the tabs ... have issues
<Schendje> thorwil: yep, that's the one
<daker> thorwil, http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums/
<thorwil> hmm, it's fraught with issues, but i really don't need another diversion :/
<thorwil> hope someone with good eyes will take care
<thorwil> http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/back-from-uds-n/
<andreasn_> thorwil, great meeting you in person! Now I can finally connect a face to your name!
<thorwil> hi andreasn_! yeah, dito :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-03
<RobOakes> Does anyone know of a good GPL/Open Licensed version of Zapfino?  I am trying to put together a talk on open source typography and keep falling back to my favorite proprietary fonts as examples.  Figure that using open source assets would probably be a good example.
<RobOakes_> I am currently working on a typographic specimen sheet for Open Source design assets.  Does anyone have any nominees for artistic/script typefaces?
<RobOakes_> There are good serif and san-serif faces, but I've been struggling to find anything artistic that seems of good quality.  (Say, like Zapfino.)
<thorwil> iainfarrell: http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/11/03/weathering-the-ubuntu-brainstorm/
<iainfarrell> thorwil: ahh
<iainfarrell> thanks :)
<iainfarrell> well that answers that question then
<thorwil> yeah :)
<thorwil> iainfarrell: thanks for (being about to) looking into this ;)
<iainfarrell> heh thorwil no worries
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-04
<thorwil> ivanka: good morning! web media buttons for the free culture showcase: what do you have in mind there, exactly?
<ivanka> thorwil: Good morning! Well, I think we need to create ourselves an identity for the showcase first and then look at the individual items like buttons.
<ivanka> I think I have finally caught up with all my email so should get on to writing up all the docs we agreed in the session
<ivanka> What do you think?
<thorwil> ivanka: just what i thought looking at the action items. but i don't even recall if the buttons where meant as promotion ("take part in the showcase/contest"), or as a "i took part" badge
<ivanka> thorwil: I think the latter might have the effect of the former :-)
<ivanka> but I think we should discuss it when we have all the formalities nailed
<thorwil> ok
<ivanka> thorwil: I think we can make this quite energised, fun and cool
<ivanka> but first, I need a tea! :-)
<doctormo> Morhing thorwil and ivanka
<thorwil> hmm, shall i try hitting the list with notes from the session and ask for ideas for a theme?
<thorwil> hi doctormo
<ivanka> hi doctormo
<doctormo> thorwil: Two themes are needed, one common base theme and one high brow theme.
<ivanka> thorwil: why not - let's see what inspiration comes through
<thorwil> doctormo: could you expand on that?
<doctormo> Like "ocean" is "terrifying freedom" :-P
<doctormo> But there was an idea to pick one of Marks brand talking points and start fromt here for the high brow theme.
 * thorwil has mixed feeling about what Mr. Baer is doing
<doctormo> thorwil: I'm concerned about John Baer announcing on the mailing list that we'll all be using wiki+flickr for art submissions without any discussion.
<doctormo> It makes it seem like we've all come to an agreement.
<thorwil> doctormo: yeah. can hardly argue with using the wiki for now, but his choice of flickr is problematic
<doctormo> thorwil: Will you take leadership of this team and sabdfl the decision on what to use in the interim? I'll trust your decision on the matter.
<doctormo> ivanka: What are your thoughts on leadership of the community team?
<thorwil> nobody followed what i suggested for the logo, not even Saleel who otherwise does listen to me. but email attachments are even easier than foopics.com, admittedly
<thorwil> so in the logo case, i could say: no flickr, use attachments, perhaps. but that is no answer for wallpapers and such
<thorwil> doctormo: i'm inclined to let jbaer run with it, as he does invest time where i don't want to care about the interim solutions as little as possible
<doctormo> thorwil: You have the option of using the cchost site.
<doctormo> I understand, I defer to your wisdom.
<thorwil> no wait
<thorwil> seems attempt at multitasking made me forget about the cchost site
<thorwil> doctormo: so http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/ is ready for actual use?
<thorwil> heh, there's even http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/files/jbaer/21
<doctormo> thorwil: It's about as close as it's going to get apart from the svg thumbnail generator and that's just drop in replacement.
<thorwil> of course he didn't quote the part where i ask for suggestions, being much of the point of my email. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/natty-free-culture-showcase-to-have-theme-gets-schedule
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-05
<JonCruz> any photoshop users hanging around?
<JonCruz> I'm tyring to implement management and conversions of gradient files, and want to be sure to do things in an artist-friendly manner
<thorwil> good morning!
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> happy diwali all of you  :O)
<angelo> Hi!
<angelo> I'm new on ubuntu community
<angelo> could i help?
<ronnie_vd_c> of cource. Have you already subscribed to the mailinglist?
<angelo> :-) thank you..... yeah, but when i want to access as a registered member there's some problem
<angelo> now its the first time i use xchat for contact someone
<ronnie_vd_c> your doing great :D
<angelo> :-D
<angelo> thank u!
<ronnie_vd_c> on the mailinglist there are some items discussed. Help is needed for the new forum thema
<angelo> ok
<angelo> are u working in something about that?
<ronnie_vd_c> the previous mails can be found here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2010-November/thread.html
<angelo> :-) thank u! :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> no, im pretty new here too ;)
<angelo> ahah... ok!
<angelo> :-D
<angelo> so...... we could start together!
<angelo> now i take a look at the link
<ronnie_vd_c> angelo: but im currently working more as a programmer than a designer (new project for submitting artwork, which is meant to replace the wiki, because the markup and organization is too hard)
<angelo> well, if i can help you, Ronnie, it would be a pleasure for me :-)
<angelo> i just want to help someone in ubuntu community
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-06
<angelo> i can use C/C++ and Java languages
<angelo> and other
<ronnie_vd_c> i think at the moment there are more designers needed than programmers here. Any designer skills?
<angelo> ok
<angelo> maybe...... i didnt work a lot as a designer.... but i think i could
<angelo> !
<angelo> :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> maybe in the future - when the submitting project gets more shape - any need for python/django developers are welcome.
<angelo> ah, ok
<angelo> thanks for having told me that
<ronnie_vd_c> any additional information can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<angelo> i dont know program with python
<angelo> ok!
<angelo> ah..... ok, i saw that
<angelo> and, through this, im here chatting with u
<angelo> :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> python is really easy to learn. I think it is (one of the) easiest full fledged programming (actually scripting) language
<angelo> yeah, i heard about this
<angelo> i could learn...
<ronnie_vd_c> many programms in Ubuntu are written in Python, so leanring this language isn't a bad choice
<angelo> :-)) thank u for the advice! I think in this way too
<angelo> u could tell me where i can learn it?
 * ronnie_vd_c searches his bookmarks
<ronnie_vd_c> the official documentation tutorial: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<ronnie_vd_c> and a free python book: http://diveintopython.org/
<angelo> thank you Ronnie!
<angelo> :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> if you need more, google for it. there are a lot of tutorials and books
<angelo> :-) ok
<angelo> however, it was kind from u
<angelo> so, i hope to help soon in something
<angelo> maybe tomorrow
<angelo> Im in Italy, here its 1:16 am
<angelo> usually i'm already sleeping :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> here in the netherlands, its the same time ;). Going to sleep soon too
<angelo> ahah... yeah :-))
<angelo> i have a friend there
<angelo> :-D
<ronnie_vd_c> good night
<angelo> so, we could keep in touch, if u want
<angelo> thank u!
<angelo>  u too!
<angelo> :-)
<emilywind> Why hello there everyone :)
<thorwil> great shot on http://design.canonical.com/
<vish> thorwil: hey, thx for forwarding the pics..
<thorwil> vish: hi! np. of course you appear just when i'm about to head out! question for later: where in the world are you now? :)
<thorwil> bbl
<vish> thorwil: New York, for another 2days.. then back home..
<coz_> vish,  where are you from originally?
<vish> coz_: chennai
<coz_> vish,  oh welcome to the US :)
<vish> coz_: thx.. :)
<coz_> vish,  you are about 9 hours away from me :)
<vish> coz_: iirc, you are from france  ?
<coz_> vish,  no  I am in the US  in Pennsylvania.... so from here you are only 9 hours by car
<vish> coz_: ah.. cool!
<coz_> vish,  new york city?
<vish> yup..
<coz_> vish,  I used to live in Queens for about a year
<coz_> vish,   but it is way to much crime for me :)
<vish> oh!
<thorwil> ah, the http://spreadubuntu.org/ domain works now
<coz_> thorwil,  ooo   I like this :)
<coz_> the borchures are in french only?
<thorwil> coz_: there's a language selector
<coz_> thorwil,  duh!  I have to learn to pay closer attention :)
<thorwil> no idea why it doesn't do content negotiation to figure out the preferred language
<coz_> mm  the tux images on the  "Discover Ubuntu" brochure is a bit  well... kid like   yes?
<coz_> no biggie I can re design this for local use :)
<thorwil> coz_: most of the material could be much better, but there's a lack of skilled/experienced people working on it
<coz_> thorwil,  oh ok
<coz_> thorwil,  I will do a few redesigns see what happens
<thorwil> coz_: the italian community has a concerted effort, where they work on the material in iterations, documenting the process on the wiki. to have have a showcase of how design works
<thorwil> coz_: consider posting a before/after to the artwork mailing list (lacking examples of your work, i can only hope you know what you are doing ;)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> thorwil,  well I could show some of my personal sketches if that is what you mean in terms of my skills... although  i would like to get more into the marketing of ubuntu
<thorwil> coz_: in this case layouts would be more interesting than sketches, but you don't have to prove anything to me. it's just, that if you would present a before/after, it would be nice if it was a clear case of improvement
<coz_> thorwil,  understood clearly
<coz_> thorwil,  i still may link to some of my sketches :)
<thorwil> sure :)
<coz_> small resolutions of them anyway
<coz_> thorwil,  these are unrelated to marketing,,,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/stuff/My%20drawings.tar.gz
<thorwil> coz_: thanks! i think gram, h and self are the strongest pieces. and quite convincing
<coz_> thorwil,  oh thanks
<coz_> thorwil,  I will try a few posters here,, I have a few from a few  years ago i never posted anywhere as well
<coz_> for ubuntu i mean ^^
<coz_> ok be back in a bit
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-11-07
<eaerth> good morning, everyone!
<thorwil> so tired of having to reenable my wacom after every ubuntu upgrade :/
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-10-30
<Guest76908> hi everybody! Just joined the community: superhappy!
<Guest76908> someone can explain to me how should I help?
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-10-30
<bgm0> hi, i was told to report upstream and maybe this is a good place. i could reduce the size of /usr/share/icons in 19% by using https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdesdk/kde-dev-scripts/repository/revisions/master/changes/optimizegraphics
<bgm0> any contacts to upstream this info?
#ubuntu-artwork 2015-10-26
<cd23> Hi!
